# Udruga RODA > Samofinanciranje – Rodina rasprodaja >  R11-raspored dezurstava

## ivakika

ako dolazite sa djetetom upisite uz ime SD, ali djecica su bez daljnjeg dobrodosla
uz svaki termin napisano je koliko nam minimalno osoba treba, ali ne znaci da ce nam visak smetati, dapace. Molim vas da javite ako se upisete, ali zbog nekog razloga morate odustati. Isto tako i ako se niste upisali, a oslobodi vam se vrijeme, slobodno nam se pridruzite

četvrtak; 08.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba):Ivakika(9-11) 
13-16 (10 osoba): 
16-20 (10 osoba): 

petak; 09.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
13-16 (10 osoba): 
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika
20-23 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD

subota; 10.03. 

7-18: IvakikaSD
13-18 (što više "friških"): 
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.):

----------


## Inesica

četvrtak; 08.03.

9-13 (7 osoba):Ivakika(9-11), Inesica (SD, dođemo oko 9)
13-16 (10 osoba):
16-20 (10 osoba):

petak; 09.03.

9-13 (7 osoba): Inesica (SD, dođemo oko 9)
13-16 (10 osoba):
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika
20-23 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD

subota; 10.03.

7-18: IvakikaSD
13-18 (što više "friških"):
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.):

za subotu pišem kad ću znati dal i kako MM radi

baš se veselim :D

----------


## daddycool

četvrtak; 08.03.

9-13 (7 osoba):Ivakika(9-11), Inesica (SD, dođemo oko 9)
13-16 (10 osoba):
16-20 (10 osoba):

petak; 09.03.

9-13 (7 osoba): Inesica (SD, dođemo oko 9)
13-16 (10 osoba):
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika
20-23 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD

subota; 10.03.

7-18: IvakikaSD
13-18 (što više "friških"):
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.): daddycool

da nadoknadim od prošli puta 

 :Grin:

----------


## Mukica

četvrtak; 08.03.

9-13 (7 osoba):Ivakika(9-11), Inesica (SD, dođemo oko 9)
13-16 (10 osoba):
16-20 (10 osoba): Mukica SD,

petak; 09.03.

9-13 (7 osoba): Inesica (SD, dođemo oko 9)
13-16 (10 osoba):
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, Mukica SD,
20-23 (10 osoba): Ivakika SD, Mukica SD (dok klinci izdrze ak ih necu imat kome ostavit),

subota; 10.03.

7-18: Ivakika SD, Mukica
13-18 (što više "friških"):
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.): daddycool

----------


## apricot

četvrtak; 08.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba):Ivakika(9-11), Inesica (SD, dođemo oko 9), apricot 
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot
16-20 (10 osoba): Mukica SD, 

petak; 09.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba): Inesica (SD, dođemo oko 9), apricot 
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, Mukica SD, 
20-23 (10 osoba): Ivakika SD, Mukica SD,

subota; 10.03. 

7-18: Ivakika SD, Mukica, apricot 
13-18 (što više "friških"): 
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.): daddycool

----------


## deedee

četvrtak; 08.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba):Ivakika(9-11), Inesica (SD, dođemo oko 9), apricot 
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot 
16-20 (10 osoba): Mukica SD, 

petak; 09.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba): Inesica (SD, dođemo oko 9), apricot 
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, deedee 
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, Mukica SD, 
20-23 (10 osoba): Ivakika SD, Mukica SD, 

subota; 10.03. 

7-18: Ivakika SD, Mukica, apricot 
13-18 (što više "friških"): 
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.): daddycool

I ja bih se prikljucila, po prvi put.  :D

----------


## ivakika

Apri je voditeljica jutarnje smjene u cetvrtak i petak, cetvrtak popodne voditeljica je Mara(cekam jos da mi potvrdi), a petak popodne-moja malenkost

----------


## anjica

četvrtak; 08.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba):Ivakika(9-11), Inesica (SD, dođemo oko 9), apricot 
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot 
16-20 (10 osoba): Mukica SD, anjica SD( al ne znam dal ću moći do 20h)

petak; 09.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba): Inesica (SD, dođemo oko 9), apricot 
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, deedee 
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, Mukica SD, anjica SD( al ne znam dal ću moći do 20h)

20-23 (10 osoba): Ivakika SD, Mukica SD, 

subota; 10.03. 

7-18: Ivakika SD, Mukica, apricot 
13-18 (što više "friških"): 
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.): daddycool

----------


## Irchi

četvrtak; 08.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba):Ivakika(9-11), Inesica (SD, dođemo oko 9), apricot 
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot 
16-20 (10 osoba): Mukica SD, anjica SD( al ne znam dal ću moći do 20h)

petak; 09.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba): Inesica (SD, dođemo oko 9), apricot 
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, deedee 
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, Mukica SD, anjica SD( al ne znam dal ću moći do 20h), Irchi (od 17)
20-23 (10 osoba): Ivakika SD, Mukica SD, 

subota; 10.03. 

7-18: Ivakika SD, Mukica, apricot 
13-18 (što više "friških"): 
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.): daddycool

----------

četvrtak; 08.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba):Ivakika(9-11), Inesica (SD, dođemo oko 9), apricot, dille (do 14h) 
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot 
16-20 (10 osoba): Mukica SD, anjica SD( al ne znam dal ću moći do 20h)

petak; 09.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba): Inesica (SD, dođemo oko 9), apricot, dille (do 14h) 
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, deedee 
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, Mukica SD, anjica SD( al ne znam dal ću moći do 20h)

20-23 (10 osoba): Ivakika SD, Mukica SD, 

subota; 10.03. 

7-18: Ivakika SD, Mukica, apricot, dille (od 8 do 13h) 
13-18 (što više "friških"): 
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.): daddycool, diller

----------


## Matilda

četvrtak; 08.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba):Ivakika(9-11), Inesica (SD, dođemo oko 9), apricot, dille (do 14h) 
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot 
16-20 (10 osoba): Mukica SD, anjica SD( al ne znam dal ću moći do 20h) 

petak; 09.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba): Inesica (SD, dođemo oko 9), apricot, dille (do 14h) 
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, deedee 
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, Mukica SD, anjica SD( al ne znam dal ću moći do 20h) 

20-23 (10 osoba): Ivakika SD, Mukica SD, 

subota; 10.03. 

7-18: Ivakika SD, Mukica, apricot, dille (od 8 do 13h), Matilda
13-18 (što više "friških"): 
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.): daddycool, diller

----------


## mara

četvrtak; 08.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba):Ivakika(9-11), Inesica (SD, dođemo oko 9), apricot, dille (do 14h), mara 
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, mara (do 15)
16-20 (10 osoba): Mukica SD, anjica SD( al ne znam dal ću moći do 20h) 

petak; 09.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba): Inesica (SD, dođemo oko 9), apricot, dille (do 14h), mara 
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, deedee, mara(do 15)
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, Mukica SD, anjica SD( al ne znam dal ću moći do 20h) 

20-23 (10 osoba): Ivakika SD, Mukica SD, 

subota; 10.03. 

7-18: Ivakika SD, Mukica, apricot, dille (od 8 do 13h), Matilda, mara 
13-18 (što više "friških"): 
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.): daddycool, diller

----------


## tinars

četvrtak; 08.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba):Ivakika(9-11), Inesica (SD, dođemo oko 9), apricot, dille (do 14h), mara 
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, mara (do 15) 
16-20 (10 osoba): Mukica SD, anjica SD( al ne znam dal ću moći do 20h) 

petak; 09.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba): Inesica (SD, dođemo oko 9), apricot, dille (do 14h), mara 
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, deedee, mara(do 15) 
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, Mukica SD, anjica SD( al ne znam dal ću moći do 20h) 

20-23 (10 osoba): Ivakika SD, Mukica SD, Tina

subota; 10.03. 

7-18: Ivakika SD, Mukica, apricot, dille (od 8 do 13h), Matilda, mara, Tina
13-18 (što više "friških"): 
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.): daddycool, diller

----------


## Mirta30

> četvrtak; 08.03. 
> 
> 9-13 (7 osoba):Ivakika(9-11), Inesica (SD, dođemo oko 9), apricot, dille (do 14h), mara 
> 13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, mara (do 15) 
> 16-20 (10 osoba): Mukica SD, anjica SD( al ne znam dal ću moći do 20h) 
> 
> petak; 09.03. 
> 
> 9-13 (7 osoba): Inesica (SD, dođemo oko 9), apricot, dille (do 14h), mara 
> ...

----------


## Mirta30

četvrtak; 08.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba):Ivakika(9-11), Inesica (SD, dođemo oko 9), apricot, dille (do 14h), mara 
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, mara (do 15) 
16-20 (10 osoba): Mukica SD, anjica SD( al ne znam dal ću moći do 20h) 

petak; 09.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba): Inesica (SD, dođemo oko 9), apricot, dille (do 14h), mara 
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, deedee, mara(do 15) 
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, Mukica SD, anjica SD( al ne znam dal ću moći do 20h), Mirta30 (dođem oko 17 do 22)

20-23 (10 osoba): Ivakika SD, Mukica SD, Tina

subota; 10.03. 

7-18: Ivakika SD, Mukica, apricot, dille (od 8 do 13h), Matilda, mara, Tina
13-18 (što više "friških"): 
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.): daddycool, diller

----------


## thora

dođem,ali neznam točno kada,možda uspijem i sva tri dana.

----------


## bucka

četvrtak; 08.03.

9-13 (7 osoba):Ivakika(9-11), Inesica (SD, dođemo oko 9), apricot, dille (do 14h), mara
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, mara (do 15)
16-20 (10 osoba): Mukica SD, anjica SD( al ne znam dal ću moći do 20h)

petak; 09.03.

9-13 (7 osoba): Inesica (SD, dođemo oko 9), apricot, dille (do 14h), mara
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, deedee, mara(do 15)
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, Mukica SD, anjica SD( al ne znam dal ću moći do 20h), Mirta30 (dođem oko 17 do 22)

20-23 (10 osoba): Ivakika SD, Mukica SD, Tina

subota; 10.03.

7-18: Ivakika SD, Mukica, apricot, dille (od 8 do 13h), Matilda, mara, Tina,  bucka(od 9h)
13-18 (što više "friških"):
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.): daddycool, diller
_________________

----------


## Tea

četvrtak; 08.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba):Ivakika(9-11), Inesica (SD, dođemo oko 9), apricot, dille (do 14h), mara 
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, mara (do 15) 
16-20 (10 osoba): Mukica SD, anjica SD( al ne znam dal ću moći do 20h) 

petak; 09.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba): Inesica (SD, dođemo oko 9), apricot, dille (do 14h), mara,Tea SD,  
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, deedee, mara(do 15) 
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, Mukica SD, anjica SD( al ne znam dal ću moći do 20h), Mirta30 (dođem oko 17 do 22) 

20-23 (10 osoba): Ivakika SD, Mukica SD, Tina 

subota; 10.03. 

7-18: Ivakika SD, Mukica, apricot, dille (od 8 do 13h), Matilda, mara, Tina, bucka(od 9h), Tea SD (od 7-13),  
13-18 (što više "friških"): 
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.): daddycool, diller

----------


## Luna Rocco

četvrtak; 08.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba):Ivakika(9-11), Inesica (SD, dođemo oko 9), apricot, dille (do 14h), mara 
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, mara (do 15) 
16-20 (10 osoba): Mukica SD, anjica SD( al ne znam dal ću moći do 20h) 

petak; 09.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba): Inesica (SD, dođemo oko 9), apricot, dille (do 14h), mara,Tea SD,  
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, deedee, mara(do 15), Luna Rocco (BD)
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, Mukica SD, anjica SD( al ne znam dal ću moći do 20h), Mirta30 (dođem oko 17 do 22) 

20-23 (10 osoba): Ivakika SD, Mukica SD, Tina 

subota; 10.03. 

7-18: Ivakika SD, Mukica, apricot, dille (od 8 do 13h), Matilda, mara, Tina, bucka(od 9h), Tea SD (od 7-13),  
13-18 (što više "friških"): 
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.): daddycool, diller

----------


## Luna Rocco

Ispala nam je Irchi, dodajem je:

četvrtak; 08.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba):Ivakika(9-11), Inesica (SD, dođemo oko 9), apricot, dille (do 14h), mara 
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, mara (do 15) 
16-20 (10 osoba): Mukica SD, anjica SD( al ne znam dal ću moći do 20h) 

petak; 09.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba): Inesica (SD, dođemo oko 9), apricot, dille (do 14h), mara,Tea SD,  
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, deedee, mara(do 15), Luna Rocco (BD)
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, Mukica SD, anjica SD( al ne znam dal ću moći do 20h), Irchi (od 17), Mirta30 (dođem oko 17 do 22) 

20-23 (10 osoba): Ivakika SD, Mukica SD, Tina 

subota; 10.03. 

7-18: Ivakika SD, Mukica, apricot, dille (od 8 do 13h), Matilda, mara, Tina, bucka(od 9h), Tea SD (od 7-13),  
13-18 (što više "friških"): 
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.): daddycool, diller

----------


## ivakika

OVAJ BROJ LJUDI JE SAMO OKVIRAN-MI TREBAMO U SVAKOJ SMJENI BAREM JOS 2-3 VISE OD OVOG STO SAM NAPISALA. I NEKAKO NAM JE TAJ CETVRTAK OD 13-16 UVIJEK PROBLEM
četvrtak; 08.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba):Ivakika(9-11), Inesica (SD, dođemo oko 9), apricot, dille (do 14h), mara 
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, 
16-20 (10 osoba): Mukica SD, anjica SD( al ne znam dal ću moći do 20h) ,mara

petak; 09.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba): Inesica (SD, dođemo oko 9), apricot, dille (do 14h), mara,Tea SD, 
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, deedee, mara(do 15), Luna Rocco (BD) 
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, Mukica SD, anjica SD( al ne znam dal ću moći do 20h), Irchi (od 17), Mirta30 (dođem oko 17 do 22) 

20-23 (10 osoba): Ivakika SD, Mukica SD, Tina 

subota; 10.03. 

7-18: Ivakika SD, Mukica, apricot, dille (od 8 do 13h), Matilda, mara, Tina, bucka(od 9h), Tea SD (od 7-13), 
13-18 (što više "friških"): 
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.): daddycool, diller

----------


## Vrijeska

četvrtak; 08.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba):Ivakika(9-11), Inesica (SD, dođemo oko 9), apricot, dille (do 14h), mara
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, 
16-20 (10 osoba): Mukica SD, anjica SD( al ne znam dal ću moći do 20h) ,mara 

petak; 09.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba): Inesica (SD, dođemo oko 9), apricot, dille (do 14h), mara,Tea SD, 
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, deedee, mara(do 15), Luna Rocco (BD) 
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, Mukica SD, anjica SD( al ne znam dal ću moći do 20h), Irchi (od 17), Mirta30 (dođem oko 17 do 22) 

20-23 (10 osoba): Ivakika SD, Mukica SD, Tina 

subota; 10.03. 

7-18: Ivakika SD, Mukica, apricot, dille (od 8 do 13h), Matilda, mara, Tina, bucka(od 9h), Tea SD (od 7-13), Vrijeska (7-13)
13-18 (što više "friških"): 
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.): daddycool, diller, Vrijesak?

Doći ću i u četvrtak (i petak) oko 11 pa ostati do 14,30-15 - no to ću kasnije upisati kada budem sigurna jer tada sam s djecom.

----------


## apricot

MOLIM VAS DA KOPIRATE ZADNJI POPIS; UVIJEK NAM SE NETKO IZGUBI

gdje je sad mara nestala sa tog četvrtka?

molim dobrovoljca da sredi popis

----------


## ivakika

ja sam Maru maknula sa 13-16 i stavila je na 16-20

----------


## Vrijeska

> MOLIM VAS DA KOPIRATE ZADNJI POPIS; UVIJEK NAM SE NETKO IZGUBI
> 
> gdje je sad mara nestala sa tog četvrtka?
> 
> molim dobrovoljca da sredi popis


ja sam kopirala onaj od ivekike koji jr iznad mene
 :?

----------


## apricot

> ja sam Maru maknula sa 13-16 i stavila je na 16-20


aha  8) 
svejedno, treba paziti   :Razz:

----------


## Nika

četvrtak; 08.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba):Ivakika(9-11), Inesica (SD, dođemo oko 9), apricot, dille (do 14h), mara, nika
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, nika
16-20 (10 osoba): Mukica SD, anjica SD( al ne znam dal ću moći do 20h) ,mara 

petak; 09.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba): Inesica (SD, dođemo oko 9), apricot, dille (do 14h), mara,Tea SD, nika
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, deedee, mara(do 15), Luna Rocco (BD), nika
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, Mukica SD, anjica SD( al ne znam dal ću moći do 20h), Irchi (od 17), Mirta30 (dođem oko 17 do 22) 

20-23 (10 osoba): Ivakika SD, Mukica SD, Tina 

subota; 10.03. 

7-18: Ivakika SD, Mukica, apricot, dille (od 8 do 13h), Matilda, mara, Tina, bucka(od 9h), Tea SD (od 7-13), Vrijeska (7-13) 
13-18 (što više "friških"): 
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.): daddycool, diller, Vrijesak? 

za subotu jos ne znam.

----------


## @n@

četvrtak; 08.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba):Ivakika(9-11), Inesica (SD, dođemo oko 9), apricot, dille (do 14h), mara, nika 
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, nika 
16-20 (10 osoba): Mukica SD, anjica SD( al ne znam dal ću moći do 20h) ,mara 

petak; 09.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba): Inesica (SD, dođemo oko 9), apricot, dille (do 14h), mara,Tea SD, nika 
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, deedee, mara(do 15), Luna Rocco (BD), nika 
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, Mukica SD, anjica SD( al ne znam dal ću moći do 20h), Irchi (od 17), Mirta30 (dođem oko 17 do 22), Roko i Ana
20-23 (10 osoba): Ivakika SD, Mukica SD, Tina, Roko i Ana

subota; 10.03. 

7-18: Ivakika SD, Mukica, apricot, dille (od 8 do 13h), Matilda, mara, Tina, bucka(od 9h), Tea SD (od 7-13), Vrijeska (7-13) 
13-18 (što više "friških"): 
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.): daddycool, diller, Vrijesak?

----------


## apricot

ajmo, četvrtak!

----------


## Veki

> četvrtak; 08.03. 
> 
> 9-13 (7 osoba):Ivakika(9-11), Inesica (SD, dođemo oko 9), apricot, dille (do 14h), mara, nika 
> 13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, nika,veki SD 
> 16-20 (10 osoba): Mukica SD, anjica SD( al ne znam dal ću moći do 20h) ,mara 
> 
> petak; 09.03. 
> 
> 9-13 (7 osoba): Inesica (SD, dođemo oko 9), apricot, dille (do 14h), mara,Tea SD, nika 
> ...

----------


## Lu

četvrtak; 08.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba):Ivakika(9-11), Inesica (SD, dođemo oko 9), apricot, dille (do 14h), mara, nika,Lu i dovodim frendicu,
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, nika,veki SD 
16-20 (10 osoba): Mukica SD, anjica SD( al ne znam dal ću moći do 20h) ,mara, Lu na dva sata

petak; 09.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba): Inesica (SD, dođemo oko 9), apricot, dille (do 14h), mara,Tea SD, nika,Lu i frendica,
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, deedee, mara(do 15), Luna Rocco (BD), nika 
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, Mukica SD, anjica SD( al ne znam dal ću moći do 20h), Irchi (od 17), Mirta30 (dođem oko 17 do 22), Roko i Ana,Lu na dva sata
20-23 (10 osoba): Ivakika SD, Mukica SD, Tina, Roko i Ana

subota; 10.03. 

7-18: Ivakika SD, Mukica, apricot, dille (od 8 do 13h), Matilda, mara, Tina, bucka(od 9h), Tea SD (od 7-13), Vrijeska (7-13),veki SD (od 9 do 13) 
13-18 (što više "friških"): 
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.): daddycool, diller, Vrijesak?, Lu i mm i mozda jedan frend

----------


## tinnkka

> četvrtak; 08.03. 
> 
> 9-13 (7 osoba):Ivakika(9-11), Inesica (SD, dođemo oko 9), apricot, dille (do 14h), mara, nika,Lu i dovodim frendicu,
> 13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, nika,veki SD 
> 16-20 (10 osoba): Mukica SD, anjica SD( al ne znam dal ću moći do 20h) ,mara, Lu na dva sata
> 
> petak; 09.03. 
> 
> 9-13 (7 osoba): Inesica (SD, dođemo oko 9), apricot, dille (do 14h), mara,Tea SD, nika,Lu i frendica,
> ...

----------


## srecica

četvrtak; 08.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba):Ivakika(9-11), Inesica (SD, dođemo oko 9), apricot, dille (do 14h), mara, nika,Lu i dovodim frendicu,
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, nika,veki SD 
16-20 (10 osoba): Mukica SD, anjica SD( al ne znam dal ću moći do 20h) ,mara, Lu na dva sata, srecica (dodem oko 17 pa do kad izdrzim)

petak; 09.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba): Inesica (SD, dođemo oko 9), apricot, dille (do 14h), mara,Tea SD, nika,Lu i frendica,
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, deedee, mara(do 15), Luna Rocco (BD), nika 
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, Mukica SD, anjica SD( al ne znam dal ću moći do 20h), Irchi (od 17), Mirta30 (dođem oko 17 do 22), Roko i Ana,Lu na dva sata,tinnkka, srecica (dodem oko 17 pa do kad izdrzim)
20-23 (10 osoba): Ivakika SD, Mukica SD, Tina, Roko i Ana

subota; 10.03. 

7-18: Ivakika SD, Mukica, apricot, dille (od 8 do 13h), Matilda, mara, Tina, bucka(od 9h), Tea SD (od 7-13), Vrijeska (7-13),veki SD (od 9 do 13), srecica (od 8 pa do kad izdrzim) 
13-18 (što više "friških"): 
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.): daddycool, diller, Vrijesak?, Lu i mm i mozda jedan frend

----------


## lucij@

četvrtak; 08.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba):Ivakika(9-11), Inesica (SD, dođemo oko 9), apricot, dille (do 14h), mara, nika,Lu i dovodim frendicu, 
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, nika,veki SD 
16-20 (10 osoba): Mukica SD, anjica SD( al ne znam dal ću moći do 20h) ,mara, Lu na dva sata, srecica (dodem oko 17 pa do kad izdrzim) 

petak; 09.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba): Inesica (SD, dođemo oko 9), apricot, dille (do 14h), mara,Tea SD, nika,Lu i frendica, 
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, deedee, mara(do 15), Luna Rocco (BD), nika 
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, Mukica SD, anjica SD( al ne znam dal ću moći do 20h), Irchi (od 17), Mirta30 (dođem oko 17 do 22), Roko i Ana,Lu na dva sata,tinnkka, srecica (dodem oko 17 pa do kad izdrzim), lucij@ 
20-23 (10 osoba): Ivakika SD, Mukica SD, Tina, Roko i Ana, lucij@

subota; 10.03. 

7-18: Ivakika SD, Mukica, apricot, dille (od 8 do 13h), Matilda, mara, Tina, bucka(od 9h), Tea SD (od 7-13), Vrijeska (7-13),veki SD (od 9 do 13), srecica (od 8 pa do kad izdrzim) 
13-18 (što više "friških"): 
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.): daddycool, diller, Vrijesak?, Lu i mm i mozda jedan frend

----------


## casper

četvrtak; 08.03.

9-13 (7 osoba):Ivakika(9-11), Inesica (SD, dođemo oko 9), apricot, dille (do 14h), mara, nika,Lu i dovodim frendicu,
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, nika,veki SD
16-20 (10 osoba): Mukica SD, anjica SD( al ne znam dal ću moći do 20h) ,mara, Lu na dva sata, srecica (dodem oko 17 pa do kad izdrzim)

petak; 09.03.

9-13 (7 osoba): Inesica (SD, dođemo oko 9), apricot, dille (do 14h), mara,Tea SD, nika,Lu i frendica,
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, deedee, mara(do 15), Luna Rocco (BD), nika
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, Mukica SD, anjica SD( al ne znam dal ću moći do 20h), Irchi (od 17), Mirta30 (dođem oko 17 do 22), Roko i Ana,Lu na dva sata,tinnkka, srecica (dodem oko 17 pa do kad izdrzim), lucij@,casper
20-23 (10 osoba): Ivakika SD, Mukica SD, Tina, Roko i Ana, lucij@

subota; 10.03.

7-18: Ivakika SD, Mukica, apricot, dille (od 8 do 13h), Matilda, mara, Tina, bucka(od 9h), Tea SD (od 7-13), Vrijeska (7-13),veki SD (od 9 do 13), srecica (od 8 pa do kad izdrzim),casper
13-18 (što više "friških"):
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.): daddycool, diller, Vrijesak?, Lu i mm i mozda jedan frend

----------


## casper

četvrtak; 08.03.

9-13 (7 osoba):Ivakika(9-11), Inesica (SD, dođemo oko 9), apricot, dille (do 14h), mara, nika,Lu i dovodim frendicu,
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, nika,veki SD
16-20 (10 osoba): Mukica SD, anjica SD( al ne znam dal ću moći do 20h) ,mara, Lu na dva sata, srecica (dodem oko 17 pa do kad izdrzim)

petak; 09.03.

9-13 (7 osoba): Inesica (SD, dođemo oko 9), apricot, dille (do 14h), mara,Tea SD, nika,Lu i frendica,
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, deedee, mara(do 15), Luna Rocco (BD), nika
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, Mukica SD, anjica SD( al ne znam dal ću moći do 20h), Irchi (od 17), Mirta30 (dođem oko 17 do 22), Roko i Ana,Lu na dva sata,tinnkka, srecica (dodem oko 17 pa do kad izdrzim), lucij@,casper
20-23 (10 osoba): Ivakika SD, Mukica SD, Tina, Roko i Ana, lucij@,casper

subota; 10.03.

7-18: Ivakika SD, Mukica, apricot, dille (od 8 do 13h), Matilda, mara, Tina, bucka(od 9h), Tea SD (od 7-13), Vrijeska (7-13),veki SD (od 9 do 13), srecica (od 8 pa do kad izdrzim),casper
13-18 (što više "friških"):
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.): daddycool, diller, Vrijesak?, Lu i mm i mozda jedan frend

----------


## andrea

doći ću, al mi je prerano za upisat točan termin  :Smile:

----------


## apricot

četvrtaaaaaak?

----------


## anchi

četvrtak; 08.03.

9-13 (7 osoba):Ivakika(9-11), Inesica (SD, dođemo oko 9), apricot, dille (do 14h), mara, nika,Lu i dovodim frendicu,
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, nika,veki SD
16-20 (10 osoba): Mukica SD, anjica SD( al ne znam dal ću moći do 20h) ,mara, Lu na dva sata, srecica (dodem oko 17 pa do kad izdrzim)

petak; 09.03.

9-13 (7 osoba): Inesica (SD, dođemo oko 9), apricot, dille (do 14h), mara,Tea SD, nika,Lu i frendica,
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, deedee, mara(do 15), Luna Rocco (BD), nika
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, Mukica SD, anjica SD( al ne znam dal ću moći do 20h), Irchi (od 17), Mirta30 (dođem oko 17 do 22), Roko i Ana,Lu na dva sata,tinnkka, srecica (dodem oko 17 pa do kad izdrzim), lucij@,casper
20-23 (10 osoba): Ivakika SD, Mukica SD, Tina, Roko i Ana, lucij@,casper

subota; 10.03.

7-18: Ivakika SD, Mukica, apricot, dille (od 8 do 13h), Matilda, mara, Tina, bucka(od 9h), Tea SD (od 7-13), Vrijeska (7-13),veki SD (od 9 do 13), srecica (od 8 pa do kad izdrzim),casper, anchi SD (8-12)
13-18 (što više "friških"):
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.): daddycool, diller, Vrijesak?, Lu i mm i mozda jedan frend

----------


## ivakika

četvrtak; 08.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba):Ivakika(9-11), Inesica (SD, dođemo oko 9), apricot, dille (do 14h), mara, nika,Lu i dovodim frendicu, Gabrijela
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, nika,veki SD 
16-20 (10 osoba): Mukica SD, anjica SD( al ne znam dal ću moći do 20h) ,mara, Lu na dva sata, srecica (dodem oko 17 pa do kad izdrzim) ,Marina(od 18-20)

petak; 09.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba): Inesica (SD, dođemo oko 9), apricot, dille (do 14h), mara,Tea SD, nika,Lu i frendica, 
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, deedee, mara(do 15), Luna Rocco (BD), nika 
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, Mukica SD, anjica SD( al ne znam dal ću moći do 20h), Irchi (od 17), Mirta30 (dođem oko 17 do 22), Roko i Ana,Lu na dva sata,tinnkka, srecica (dodem oko 17 pa do kad izdrzim), lucij@,casper 
20-23 (10 osoba): Ivakika SD, Mukica SD, Tina, Roko i Ana, lucij@,casper 

subota; 10.03. 

7-18: Ivakika SD, Mukica, apricot, dille (od 8 do 13h), Matilda, mara, Tina, bucka(od 9h), Tea SD (od 7-13), Vrijeska (7-13),veki SD (od 9 do 13), srecica (od 8 pa do kad izdrzim),casper, anchi SD (8-12) 
13-18 (što više "friških"): 
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.): daddycool, diller, Vrijesak?, Lu i mm i mozda jedan frend

----------


## Maja

četvrtak; 08.03.

9-13 (7 osoba):Ivakika(9-11), Inesica (SD, dođemo oko 9), apricot, dille (do 14h), mara, nika,Lu i dovodim frendicu, Gabrijela
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, nika,veki SD
16-20 (10 osoba): Mukica SD, anjica SD( al ne znam dal ću moći do 20h) ,mara, Lu na dva sata, srecica (dodem oko 17 pa do kad izdrzim) ,Marina(od 18-20)

petak; 09.03.

9-13 (7 osoba): Inesica (SD, dođemo oko 9), apricot, dille (do 14h), mara,Tea SD, nika,Lu i frendica,
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, deedee, mara(do 15), Luna Rocco (BD), nika
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, Mukica SD, anjica SD( al ne znam dal ću moći do 20h), Irchi (od 17), Mirta30 (dođem oko 17 do 22), Roko i Ana,Lu na dva sata,tinnkka, srecica (dodem oko 17 pa do kad izdrzim), lucij@,casper
20-23 (10 osoba): Ivakika SD, Mukica SD, Tina, Roko i Ana, lucij@,casper

subota; 10.03.

7-18: Ivakika SD, Mukica, apricot, dille (od 8 do 13h), Matilda, mara, Tina, bucka(od 9h), Tea SD (od 7-13), Vrijeska (7-13),veki SD (od 9 do 13), srecica (od 8 pa do kad izdrzim),casper, anchi SD (8-12), Maja
13-18 (što više "friških"):
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.): daddycool, diller, Vrijesak?, Lu i mm i mozda jedan frend

----------


## lucij@

Ak uspijem naći nekoga da mi čuva bebača dođem u četvrtak 13-16. Ne znam bi li ga vodila sa sobom, ima dva mjeseca.

----------


## Zoila

četvrtak; 08.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba):Ivakika(9-11), Inesica (SD, dođemo oko 9), apricot, dille (do 14h), mara, nika,Lu i dovodim frendicu, Gabrijela 
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, nika,veki SD 
16-20 (10 osoba): Mukica SD, anjica SD( al ne znam dal ću moći do 20h) ,mara, Lu na dva sata, srecica (dodem oko 17 pa do kad izdrzim) ,Marina(od 18-20) 

petak; 09.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba): Inesica (SD, dođemo oko 9), apricot, dille (do 14h), mara,Tea SD, nika,Lu i frendica, 
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, deedee, mara(do 15), Luna Rocco (BD), nika 
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, Mukica SD, anjica SD( al ne znam dal ću moći do 20h), Irchi (od 17), Mirta30 (dođem oko 17 do 22), Roko i Ana,Lu na dva sata,tinnkka, srecica (dodem oko 17 pa do kad izdrzim), lucij@,casper 
20-23 (10 osoba): Ivakika SD, Mukica SD, Tina, Roko i Ana, lucij@,casper , Zoila BD

subota; 10.03. 

7-18: Ivakika SD, Mukica, apricot, dille (od 8 do 13h), Matilda, mara, Tina, bucka(od 9h), Tea SD (od 7-13), Vrijeska (7-13),veki SD (od 9 do 13), srecica (od 8 pa do kad izdrzim),casper, anchi SD (8-12), Maja, Zoila BD (7 -?)
13-18 (što više "friških"): 
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.): daddycool, diller, Vrijesak?, Lu i mm i mozda jedan frend

----------


## lara01

četvrtak; 08.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba):Ivakika(9-11), Inesica (SD, dođemo oko 9), apricot, dille (do 14h), mara, nika,Lu i dovodim frendicu, Gabrijela 
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, nika,veki SD, lara01 SD
16-20 (10 osoba): Mukica SD, anjica SD( al ne znam dal ću moći do 20h) ,mara, Lu na dva sata, srecica (dodem oko 17 pa do kad izdrzim) ,Marina(od 18-20) 

petak; 09.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba): Inesica (SD, dođemo oko 9), apricot, dille (do 14h), mara,Tea SD, nika,Lu i frendica, 
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, deedee, mara(do 15), Luna Rocco (BD), nika 
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, Mukica SD, anjica SD( al ne znam dal ću moći do 20h), Irchi (od 17), Mirta30 (dođem oko 17 do 22), Roko i Ana,Lu na dva sata,tinnkka, srecica (dodem oko 17 pa do kad izdrzim), lucij@,casper 
20-23 (10 osoba): Ivakika SD, Mukica SD, Tina, Roko i Ana, lucij@,casper , Zoila BD 

subota; 10.03. 

7-18: Ivakika SD, Mukica, apricot, dille (od 8 do 13h), Matilda, mara, Tina, bucka(od 9h), Tea SD (od 7-13), Vrijeska (7-13),veki SD (od 9 do 13), srecica (od 8 pa do kad izdrzim),casper, anchi SD (8-12), Maja, Zoila BD (7 -?) 
13-18 (što više "friških"): 
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.): daddycool, diller, Vrijesak?, Lu i mm i mozda jedan frend

----------


## lucij@

četvrtak; 08.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba):Ivakika(9-11), Inesica (SD, dođemo oko 9), apricot, dille (do 14h), mara, nika,Lu i dovodim frendicu, Gabrijela 
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, nika,veki SD, lara01 SD, lucij@ 
16-20 (10 osoba): Mukica SD, anjica SD( al ne znam dal ću moći do 20h) ,mara, Lu na dva sata, srecica (dodem oko 17 pa do kad izdrzim) ,Marina(od 18-20) 

petak; 09.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba): Inesica (SD, dođemo oko 9), apricot, dille (do 14h), mara,Tea SD, nika,Lu i frendica, 
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, deedee, mara(do 15), Luna Rocco (BD), nika 
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, Mukica SD, anjica SD( al ne znam dal ću moći do 20h), Irchi (od 17), Mirta30 (dođem oko 17 do 22), Roko i Ana,Lu na dva sata,tinnkka, srecica (dodem oko 17 pa do kad izdrzim), lucij@,casper 
20-23 (10 osoba): Ivakika SD, Mukica SD, Tina, Roko i Ana, lucij@,casper , Zoila BD 

subota; 10.03. 

7-18: Ivakika SD, Mukica, apricot, dille (od 8 do 13h), Matilda, mara, Tina, bucka(od 9h), Tea SD (od 7-13), Vrijeska (7-13),veki SD (od 9 do 13), srecica (od 8 pa do kad izdrzim),casper, anchi SD (8-12), Maja, Zoila BD (7 -?) 
13-18 (što više "friških"): 
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.): daddycool, diller, Vrijesak?, Lu i mm i mozda jedan frend

----------


## maxi

četvrtak; 08.03.

9-13 (7 osoba):Ivakika(9-11), Inesica (SD, dođemo oko 9), apricot, dille (do 14h), mara, nika,Lu i dovodim frendicu, Gabrijela
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, nika,veki SD, lara01 SD, lucij@
16-20 (10 osoba): Mukica SD, anjica SD( al ne znam dal ću moći do 20h) ,mara, Lu na dva sata, srecica (dodem oko 17 pa do kad izdrzim) ,Marina(od 18-20)

petak; 09.03.

9-13 (7 osoba): Inesica (SD, dođemo oko 9), apricot, dille (do 14h), mara,Tea SD, nika,Lu i frendica,
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, deedee, mara(do 15), Luna Rocco (BD), nika
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, Mukica SD, anjica SD( al ne znam dal ću moći do 20h), Irchi (od 17), Mirta30 (dođem oko 17 do 22), Roko i Ana,Lu na dva sata,tinnkka, srecica (dodem oko 17 pa do kad izdrzim), lucij@,casper
20-23 (10 osoba): Ivakika SD, Mukica SD, Tina, Roko i Ana, lucij@,casper , Zoila BD

subota; 10.03.

7-18: Ivakika SD, Mukica, apricot, dille (od 8 do 13h), Matilda, mara, Tina, bucka(od 9h), Tea SD (od 7-13), Vrijeska (7-13),veki SD (od 9 do 13), srecica (od 8 pa do kad izdrzim),casper, anchi SD (8-12), Maja, Zoila BD (7 -?), maxi
13-18 (što više "friških"):
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.): daddycool, diller, Vrijesak?, Lu i mm i mozda jedan frend
_________________

----------


## tatek

četvrtak; 08.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba):Ivakika(9-11), Inesica (SD, dođemo oko 9), apricot, dille (do 14h), mara, nika,Lu i dovodim frendicu, Gabrijela 
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, nika,veki SD, lara01 SD, lucij@ 
16-20 (10 osoba): Mukica SD, anjica SD( al ne znam dal ću moći do 20h) ,mara, Lu na dva sata, srecica (dodem oko 17 pa do kad izdrzim) ,Marina(od 18-20) 

petak; 09.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba): Inesica (SD, dođemo oko 9), apricot, dille (do 14h), mara,Tea SD, nika,Lu i frendica, 
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, deedee, mara(do 15), Luna Rocco (BD), nika 
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, Mukica SD, anjica SD( al ne znam dal ću moći do 20h), Irchi (od 17), Mirta30 (dođem oko 17 do 22), Roko i Ana,Lu na dva sata,tinnkka, srecica (dodem oko 17 pa do kad izdrzim), lucij@,casper, tatek + zena SD(od 17 h) 
20-23 (10 osoba): Ivakika SD, Mukica SD, Tina, Roko i Ana, lucij@,casper , Zoila BD 

subota; 10.03. 

7-18: Ivakika SD, Mukica, apricot, dille (od 8 do 13h), Matilda, mara, Tina, bucka(od 9h), Tea SD (od 7-13), Vrijeska (7-13),veki SD (od 9 do 13), srecica (od 8 pa do kad izdrzim),casper, anchi SD (8-12), Maja, Zoila BD (7 -?), maxi 
13-18 (što više "friških"): tatek + zena SD 
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.): daddycool, diller, Vrijesak?, Lu i mm i mozda jedan frend

----------


## apricot

četvrtak, podnevna!
petak, noćna!

----------


## andrea

> četvrtaaaaaak?


videjet ću kad dođem na posao; ak ne bude gužve, onda mogu zbrisat; javim se još, ofkors  :Saint:

----------


## MIJA 32

> ajmo, četvrtak!


Dođem ja u četvrtak ak nebum imala "bljuv dan"  :Grin:

----------


## apricot

Nemoj ti!
Ti ionak dođeš samo kad se jede.
A u mojoj smjeni se niš ne jede   :Razz:

----------


## tanja_b

četvrtak; 08.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba):Ivakika(9-11), Inesica (SD, dođemo oko 9), apricot, dille (do 14h), mara, nika,Lu i dovodim frendicu, Gabrijela 
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, nika,veki SD, lara01 SD, lucij@ 
16-20 (10 osoba): Mukica SD, anjica SD( al ne znam dal ću moći do 20h) ,mara, Lu na dva sata, srecica (dodem oko 17 pa do kad izdrzim) ,Marina(od 18-20) 

petak; 09.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba): Inesica (SD, dođemo oko 9), apricot, dille (do 14h), mara,Tea SD, nika,Lu i frendica, 
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, deedee, mara(do 15), Luna Rocco (BD), nika 
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, Mukica SD, anjica SD( al ne znam dal ću moći do 20h), Irchi (od 17), Mirta30 (dođem oko 17 do 22), Roko i Ana,Lu na dva sata,tinnkka, srecica (dodem oko 17 pa do kad izdrzim), lucij@,casper, tatek + zena SD(od 17 h) 
20-23 (10 osoba): Ivakika SD, Mukica SD, Tina, Roko i Ana, lucij@,casper , Zoila BD 

subota; 10.03. 

7-18: Ivakika SD, Mukica, apricot, dille (od 8 do 13h), Matilda, mara, Tina, bucka(od 9h), Tea SD (od 7-13), Vrijeska (7-13),veki SD (od 9 do 13), srecica (od 8 pa do kad izdrzim),casper, anchi SD (8-12), Maja, Zoila BD (7 -?), maxi 
13-18 (što više "friških"): tatek + zena SD, tanja_b 
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.): daddycool, diller, Vrijesak?, Lu i mm i mozda jedan frend

----------


## larmama

četvrtak; 08.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba):Ivakika(9-11), Inesica (SD, dođemo oko 9), apricot, dille (do 14h), mara, nika,Lu i dovodim frendicu, Gabrijela 
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, nika,veki SD, lara01 SD, lucij@ 
16-20 (10 osoba): Mukica SD, anjica SD( al ne znam dal ću moći do 20h) ,mara, Lu na dva sata, srecica (dodem oko 17 pa do kad izdrzim) ,Marina(od 18-20), larmama (dodem oko 17) 

petak; 09.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba): Inesica (SD, dođemo oko 9), apricot, dille (do 14h), mara,Tea SD, nika,Lu i frendica, 
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, deedee, mara(do 15), Luna Rocco (BD), nika 
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, Mukica SD, anjica SD( al ne znam dal ću moći do 20h), Irchi (od 17), Mirta30 (dođem oko 17 do 22), Roko i Ana,Lu na dva sata,tinnkka, srecica (dodem oko 17 pa do kad izdrzim), lucij@,casper, tatek + zena SD(od 17 h) 
20-23 (10 osoba): Ivakika SD, Mukica SD, Tina, Roko i Ana, lucij@,casper , Zoila BD 

subota; 10.03. 

7-18: Ivakika SD, Mukica, apricot, dille (od 8 do 13h), Matilda, mara, Tina, bucka(od 9h), Tea SD (od 7-13), Vrijeska (7-13),veki SD (od 9 do 13), srecica (od 8 pa do kad izdrzim),casper, anchi SD (8-12), Maja, Zoila BD (7 -?), maxi 
13-18 (što više "friških"): tatek + zena SD, tanja_b 
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.): daddycool, diller, Vrijesak?, Lu i mm i mozda jedan frend

----------


## renci

četvrtak; 08.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba):Ivakika(9-11), Inesica (SD, dođemo oko 9), apricot, dille (do 14h), mara, nika,Lu i dovodim frendicu, Gabrijela 
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, nika,veki SD, lara01 SD, lucij@, Renci SD
16-20 (10 osoba): Mukica SD, anjica SD( al ne znam dal ću moći do 20h) ,mara, Lu na dva sata, srecica (dodem oko 17 pa do kad izdrzim) ,Marina(od 18-20), larmama (dodem oko 17) 

petak; 09.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba): Inesica (SD, dođemo oko 9), apricot, dille (do 14h), mara,Tea SD, nika,Lu i frendica, 
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, deedee, mara(do 15), Luna Rocco (BD), nika, Renci SD 
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, Mukica SD, anjica SD( al ne znam dal ću moći do 20h), Irchi (od 17), Mirta30 (dođem oko 17 do 22), Roko i Ana,Lu na dva sata,tinnkka, srecica (dodem oko 17 pa do kad izdrzim), lucij@,casper, tatek + zena SD(od 17 h) 
20-23 (10 osoba): Ivakika SD, Mukica SD, Tina, Roko i Ana, lucij@,casper , Zoila BD, Renci SD

subota; 10.03. 

7-18: Ivakika SD, Mukica, apricot, dille (od 8 do 13h), Matilda, mara, Tina, bucka(od 9h), Tea SD (od 7-13), Vrijeska (7-13),veki SD (od 9 do 13), srecica (od 8 pa do kad izdrzim),casper, anchi SD (8-12), Maja, Zoila BD (7 -?), maxi, Renci ( od 8 pa dok me sisavac ne pozove)
13-18 (što više "friških"): tatek + zena SD, tanja_b 
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.): daddycool, diller, Vrijesak?, Lu i mm i mozda jedan frend

----------


## renci

četvrtak; 08.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba):Ivakika(9-11), Inesica (SD, dođemo oko 9), apricot, dille (do 14h), mara, nika,Lu i dovodim frendicu, Gabrijela 
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, nika,veki SD, lara01 SD, lucij@, Renci SD
16-20 (10 osoba): Mukica SD, anjica SD( al ne znam dal ću moći do 20h) ,mara, Lu na dva sata, srecica (dodem oko 17 pa do kad izdrzim) ,Marina(od 18-20), larmama (dodem oko 17) 

petak; 09.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba): Inesica (SD, dođemo oko 9), apricot, dille (do 14h), mara,Tea SD, nika,Lu i frendica, 
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, deedee, mara(do 15), Luna Rocco (BD), nika, Renci SD 
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, Mukica SD, anjica SD( al ne znam dal ću moći do 20h), Irchi (od 17), Mirta30 (dođem oko 17 do 22), Roko i Ana,Lu na dva sata,tinnkka, srecica (dodem oko 17 pa do kad izdrzim), lucij@,casper, tatek + zena SD(od 17 h) 
20-23 (10 osoba): Ivakika SD, Mukica SD, Tina, Roko i Ana, lucij@,casper , Zoila BD, Renci 

subota; 10.03. 

7-18: Ivakika SD, Mukica, apricot, dille (od 8 do 13h), Matilda, mara, Tina, bucka(od 9h), Tea SD (od 7-13), Vrijeska (7-13),veki SD (od 9 do 13), srecica (od 8 pa do kad izdrzim),casper, anchi SD (8-12), Maja, Zoila BD (7 -?), maxi, Renci ( od 8 pa dok me sisavac ne pozove)
13-18 (što više "friških"): tatek + zena SD, tanja_b 
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.): daddycool, diller, Vrijesak?, Lu i mm i mozda jedan frend

----------


## apricot

hej, renci, upoznat ćemo Andriju   :Heart:

----------


## momze

> A u mojoj smjeni se niš ne jede


how yes no!   :Razz:  
a cokoladni muffini? pa, razne cokoladice... tc,tc,tc...   :Razz:

----------


## apricot

daj šuti, bolje da se ne zna!

nego, ti dolaziš u četvrtak?

----------


## mommy_plesačica

četvrtak; 08.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba):Ivakika(9-11), Inesica (SD, dođemo oko 9), apricot, dille (do 14h), mara, nika,Lu i dovodim frendicu, Gabrijela 
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, nika,veki SD, lara01 SD, lucij@, Renci SD 
16-20 (10 osoba): Mukica SD, anjica SD( al ne znam dal ću moći do 20h) ,mara, Lu na dva sata, srecica (dodem oko 17 pa do kad izdrzim) ,Marina(od 18-20), larmama (dodem oko 17) 

petak; 09.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba): Inesica (SD, dođemo oko 9), apricot, dille (do 14h), mara,Tea SD, nika,Lu i frendica, 
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, deedee, mara(do 15), Luna Rocco (BD), nika, Renci SD 
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, Mukica SD, anjica SD( al ne znam dal ću moći do 20h), Irchi (od 17), Mirta30 (dođem oko 17 do 22), Roko i Ana,Lu na dva sata,tinnkka, srecica (dodem oko 17 pa do kad izdrzim), lucij@,casper, tatek + zena SD(od 17 h) 
20-23 (10 osoba): Ivakika SD, Mukica SD, Tina, Roko i Ana, lucij@,casper , Zoila BD, Renci SD 

subota; 10.03. 

7-18: Ivakika SD, Mukica, apricot, dille (od 8 do 13h), Matilda, mara, Tina, bucka(od 9h), Tea SD (od 7-13), Vrijeska (7-13),veki SD (od 9 do 13), srecica (od 8 pa do kad izdrzim),casper, anchi SD (8-12), Maja, Zoila BD (7 -?), maxi, Renci ( od 8 pa dok me sisavac ne pozove), mommy_plesačica (9-16) 
13-18 (što više "friških"): tatek + zena SD, tanja_b 
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.): daddycool, diller, Vrijesak?, Lu i mm i mozda jedan frend

----------


## momze

> daj šuti, bolje da se ne zna!
> 
> nego, ti dolaziš u četvrtak?


  :Razz:  

nadam se da cu uspjeti - nisam se upisala ovdje, ali sam si zato oznacila u svom kalendaru.   :Wink:

----------


## MIJA 32

> Nemoj ti!
> Ti ionak dođeš samo kad se jede.
> A u mojoj smjeni se niš ne jede


Ma sigurna sam da će biti nekaj za prezalogajiti  :Grin:

----------


## ivakika

ja dodajem par cura koje su se meni javile

četvrtak; 08.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba):Ivakika(9-11), Inesica (SD, dođemo oko 9), apricot, dille (do 14h), mara, nika,Lu i dovodim frendicu, Gabrijela, Ivona SD 
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, nika,veki SD, lara01 SD, lucij@, Renci SD, Ilona (15-19) 
16-20 (10 osoba): Mukica SD, anjica SD( al ne znam dal ću moći do 20h) ,mara, Lu na dva sata, srecica (dodem oko 17 pa do kad izdrzim) ,Marina(od 18-20), larmama (dodem oko 17)

petak; 09.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba): Inesica (SD, dođemo oko 9), apricot, dille (do 14h), mara,Tea SD, nika,Lu i frendica, Ivona SD
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, deedee, mara(do 15), Luna Rocco (BD), nika, Renci SD ,Ilona (15-19)
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, Mukica SD, anjica SD( al ne znam dal ću moći do 20h), Irchi (od 17), Mirta30 (dođem oko 17 do 22), Roko i Ana,Lu na dva sata,tinnkka, srecica (dodem oko 17 pa do kad izdrzim), lucij@,casper, tatek + zena SD(od 17 h) 
20-23 (10 osoba): Ivakika SD, Mukica SD, Tina, Roko i Ana, lucij@,casper , Zoila BD, Renci SD 

subota; 10.03. 

7-18: Ivakika SD, Mukica, apricot, dille (od 8 do 13h), Matilda, mara, Tina, bucka(od 9h), Tea SD (od 7-13), Vrijeska (7-13),veki SD (od 9 do 13), srecica (od 8 pa do kad izdrzim),casper, anchi SD (8-12), Maja, Zoila BD (7 -?), maxi, Renci ( od 8 pa dok me sisavac ne pozove), mommy_plesačica (9-16) , Ivona SD(9-13)
13-18 (što više "friških"): tatek + zena SD, tanja_b 
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.): daddycool, diller, Vrijesak?, Lu i mm i mozda jedan frend

----------


## Nera

četvrtak; 08.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba):Ivakika(9-11), Inesica (SD, dođemo oko 9), apricot, dille (do 14h), mara, nika,Lu i dovodim frendicu, Gabrijela, Ivona SD, Nera (9-15) SD
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, nika,veki SD, lara01 SD, lucij@, Renci SD, Ilona (15-19) 
16-20 (10 osoba): Mukica SD, anjica SD( al ne znam dal ću moći do 20h) ,mara, Lu na dva sata, srecica (dodem oko 17 pa do kad izdrzim) ,Marina(od 18-20), larmama (dodem oko 17) 

petak; 09.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba): Inesica (SD, dođemo oko 9), apricot, dille (do 14h), mara,Tea SD, nika,Lu i frendica, Ivona SD, Nera (9-15) SD
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, deedee, mara(do 15), Luna Rocco (BD), nika, Renci SD ,Ilona (15-19) 
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, Mukica SD, anjica SD( al ne znam dal ću moći do 20h), Irchi (od 17), Mirta30 (dođem oko 17 do 22), Roko i Ana,Lu na dva sata,tinnkka, srecica (dodem oko 17 pa do kad izdrzim), lucij@,casper, tatek + zena SD(od 17 h) 
20-23 (10 osoba): Ivakika SD, Mukica SD, Tina, Roko i Ana, lucij@,casper , Zoila BD, Renci SD 

subota; 10.03. 

7-18: Ivakika SD, Mukica, apricot, dille (od 8 do 13h), Matilda, mara, Tina, bucka(od 9h), Tea SD (od 7-13), Vrijeska (7-13),veki SD (od 9 do 13), srecica (od 8 pa do kad izdrzim),casper, anchi SD (8-12), Maja, Zoila BD (7 -?), maxi, Renci ( od 8 pa dok me sisavac ne pozove), mommy_plesačica (9-16) , Ivona SD(9-13) 
13-18 (što više "friških"): tatek + zena SD, tanja_b 
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.): daddycool, diller, Vrijesak?, Lu i mm i mozda jedan frend

----------


## apricot

bravo, cure!

i dečki, naravno   :Heart:

----------


## ivakika

brisem Maru sa cetvrtka ujutro, ona dolazi u cetvrtak oko 15 i preuzima smjenu od Apri

četvrtak; 08.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba):Ivakika(9-11), Inesica (SD, dođemo oko 9), apricot, dille (do 14h), nika,Lu i dovodim frendicu, Gabrijela, Ivona SD, Nera (9-15) SD 
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, nika,veki SD, lara01 SD, lucij@, Renci SD, Ilona (15-19) 
16-20 (10 osoba): Mukica SD, anjica SD( al ne znam dal ću moći do 20h) ,mara, Lu na dva sata, srecica (dodem oko 17 pa do kad izdrzim) ,Marina(od 18-20), larmama (dodem oko 17) 

petak; 09.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba): Inesica (SD, dođemo oko 9), apricot, dille (do 14h), mara,Tea SD, nika,Lu i frendica, Ivona SD, Nera (9-15) SD 
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, deedee, mara(do 15), Luna Rocco (BD), nika, Renci SD ,Ilona (15-19) 
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, Mukica SD, anjica SD( al ne znam dal ću moći do 20h), Irchi (od 17), Mirta30 (dođem oko 17 do 22), Roko i Ana,Lu na dva sata,tinnkka, srecica (dodem oko 17 pa do kad izdrzim), lucij@,casper, tatek + zena SD(od 17 h) 
20-23 (10 osoba): Ivakika SD, Mukica SD, Tina, Roko i Ana, lucij@,casper , Zoila BD, Renci SD 

subota; 10.03. 

7-18: Ivakika SD, Mukica, apricot, dille (od 8 do 13h), Matilda, mara, Tina, bucka(od 9h), Tea SD (od 7-13), Vrijeska (7-13),veki SD (od 9 do 13), srecica (od 8 pa do kad izdrzim),casper, anchi SD (8-12), Maja, Zoila BD (7 -?), maxi, Renci ( od 8 pa dok me sisavac ne pozove), mommy_plesačica (9-16) , Ivona SD(9-13) 
13-18 (što više "friških"): tatek + zena SD, tanja_b 
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.): daddycool, diller, Vrijesak?, Lu i mm i mozda jedan frend

----------


## jmaja

> četvrtak; 08.03. 
> 
> 9-13 (7 osoba):Ivakika(9-11), Inesica (SD, dođemo oko 9), apricot, dille (do 14h), mara, nika,Lu i dovodim frendicu, Gabrijela 
> 13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, nika,veki SD, lara01 SD, lucij@ 
> 16-20 (10 osoba): Mukica SD, anjica SD( al ne znam dal ću moći do 20h) ,mara, Lu na dva sata, srecica (dodem oko 17 pa do kad izdrzim) ,Marina(od 18-20) 
> 
> petak; 09.03. 
> 
> 9-13 (7 osoba): Inesica (SD, dođemo oko 9), apricot, dille (do 14h), mara,Tea SD, nika,Lu i frendica, 
> ...

----------


## apricot

četvrtak; 08.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba):Ivakika(9-11), Inesica (SD, dođemo oko 9), apricot, dille (do 14h), nika,Lu i dovodim frendicu, Gabrijela, Ivona SD, Nera (9-15) SD 
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, nika,veki SD, lara01 SD, lucij@, Renci SD, Ilona (15-19) 
16-20 (10 osoba): Mukica SD, anjica SD( al ne znam dal ću moći do 20h) ,mara, Lu na dva sata, srecica (dodem oko 17 pa do kad izdrzim) ,Marina(od 18-20), larmama (dodem oko 17) 

petak; 09.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba): Inesica (SD, dođemo oko 9), apricot, dille (do 14h), mara,Tea SD, nika,Lu i frendica, Ivona SD, Nera (9-15) SD 
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, deedee, mara(do 15), Luna Rocco (BD), nika, Renci SD ,Ilona (15-19) 
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, Mukica SD, anjica SD( al ne znam dal ću moći do 20h), Irchi (od 17), Mirta30 (dođem oko 17 do 22), Roko i Ana,Lu na dva sata,tinnkka, srecica (dodem oko 17 pa do kad izdrzim), lucij@,casper, tatek + zena SD(od 17 h) 
20-23 (10 osoba): Ivakika SD, Mukica SD, Tina, Roko i Ana, lucij@,casper , Zoila BD, Renci SD 

subota; 10.03. 

7-18: Ivakika SD, Mukica, apricot, dille (od 8 do 13h), Matilda, mara, Tina, bucka(od 9h), Tea SD (od 7-13), Vrijeska (7-13),veki SD (od 9 do 13), srecica (od 8 pa do kad izdrzim),casper, anchi SD (8-12), Maja, Zoila BD (7 -?), maxi, Renci ( od 8 pa dok me sisavac ne pozove), mommy_plesačica (9-16) , Ivona SD(9-13), jmaja (od 7-13) s kumom 
13-18 (što više "friških"): tatek + zena SD, tanja_b 
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.): daddycool, diller, Vrijesak?, Lu i mm i mozda jedan frend

----------


## čokolada

Zapisujem se tamo gdje su manjkovi, nadam se da ću uspjeti odraditi svu nastavu unaprijed.


četvrtak; 08.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba):Ivakika(9-11), Inesica (SD, dođemo oko 9), apricot, dille (do 14h), nika,Lu i dovodim frendicu, Gabrijela, Ivona SD, Nera (9-15) SD 
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, nika,veki SD, lara01 SD, lucij@, Renci SD, Ilona (15-19), čokolada 
16-20 (10 osoba): Mukica SD, anjica SD( al ne znam dal ću moći do 20h) ,mara, Lu na dva sata, srecica (dodem oko 17 pa do kad izdrzim) ,Marina(od 18-20), larmama (dodem oko 17) 

petak; 09.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba): Inesica (SD, dođemo oko 9), apricot, dille (do 14h), mara,Tea SD, nika,Lu i frendica, Ivona SD, Nera (9-15) SD 
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, deedee, mara(do 15), Luna Rocco (BD), nika, Renci SD ,Ilona (15-19), čokolada (od 15) 
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, Mukica SD, anjica SD( al ne znam dal ću moći do 20h), Irchi (od 17), Mirta30 (dođem oko 17 do 22), Roko i Ana,Lu na dva sata,tinnkka, srecica (dodem oko 17 pa do kad izdrzim), lucij@,casper, tatek + zena SD(od 17 h), čokolada 
20-23 (10 osoba): Ivakika SD, Mukica SD, Tina, Roko i Ana, lucij@,casper , Zoila BD, Renci SD, čokolada (možda do 21) 

subota; 10.03. 

7-18: Ivakika SD, Mukica, apricot, dille (od 8 do 13h), Matilda, mara, Tina, bucka(od 9h), Tea SD (od 7-13), Vrijeska (7-13),veki SD (od 9 do 13), srecica (od 8 pa do kad izdrzim),casper, anchi SD (8-12), Maja, Zoila BD (7 -?), maxi, Renci ( od 8 pa dok me sisavac ne pozove), mommy_plesačica (9-16) , Ivona SD(9-13), jmaja (od 7-13) s kumom 
13-18 (što više "friških"): tatek + zena SD, tanja_b, čokolada 
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.): daddycool, diller, Vrijesak?, Lu i mm i mozda jedan frend
_________________
ORKA; 26.9.2002. 
Rodina savjetnica na SOS telefonu za dojenje

----------


## apricot

ajmo, još malo četvrtak!

----------


## Nera

četvrtak; 08.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba):Ivakika(9-11), Inesica (SD, dođemo oko 9), apricot, dille (do 14h), nika,Lu i dovodim frendicu, Gabrijela, Ivona SD, Nera (9-15) SD 
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, nika,veki SD, lara01 SD, lucij@, Renci SD, Ilona (15-19), čokolada 
16-20 (10 osoba): Mukica SD, anjica SD( al ne znam dal ću moći do 20h) ,mara, Lu na dva sata, srecica (dodem oko 17 pa do kad izdrzim) ,Marina(od 18-20), larmama (dodem oko 17) 

petak; 09.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba): Inesica (SD, dođemo oko 9), apricot, dille (do 14h), mara,Tea SD, nika,Lu i frendica, Ivona SD, Nera (9-15) SD 
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, deedee, mara(do 15), Luna Rocco (BD), nika, Renci SD ,Ilona (15-19), čokolada (od 15) 
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, Mukica SD, anjica SD( al ne znam dal ću moći do 20h), Irchi (od 17), Mirta30 (dođem oko 17 do 22), Roko i Ana,Lu na dva sata,tinnkka, srecica (dodem oko 17 pa do kad izdrzim), lucij@,casper, tatek + zena SD(od 17 h), čokolada 
20-23 (10 osoba): Ivakika SD, Mukica SD, Tina, Roko i Ana, lucij@,casper , Zoila BD, Renci SD, čokolada (možda do 21) 

subota; 10.03. 

7-18: Ivakika SD, Mukica, apricot, dille (od 8 do 13h), Matilda, mara, Tina, bucka(od 9h), Tea SD (od 7-13), Vrijeska (7-13),veki SD (od 9 do 13), srecica (od 8 pa do kad izdrzim),casper, anchi SD (8-12), Maja, Zoila BD (7 -?), maxi, Renci ( od 8 pa dok me sisavac ne pozove), mommy_plesačica (9-16) , Ivona SD(9-13), jmaja (od 7-13) s kumom, Nera (9-15) SD
13-18 (što više "friških"): tatek + zena SD, tanja_b, čokolada 
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.): daddycool, diller, Vrijesak?, Lu i mm i mozda jedan frend

----------


## apricot

:Heart:   svima!

Znamo da izgleda kako nas je na popisu puno, ali svi mi doma imamo sitnu djecu i znamo kako se često događaju nepredviđene situacije  :/ 
Zato uvijek volimo da nas je na ovim popisima što više... ma neka nas bude i previše, bit će manje posla za svakoga, a imat ćemo mogućnosti za  upoznavanje i druženje...

I zato hvala svima koji ste se prijavili i onima koji će to tek učiniti   :Love:

----------


## Nera

A još ak Apri donese one fine kolače koji su bili na predstavljanju platnenih pelena... još kad bi nam i recepte podijelila.  :Laughing:

----------


## apricot

Pitaj u KOnzumu   :Razz:

----------


## Vrijeska

kada je veća potreba u četvrtak? mogu odmah ujutro ili oko podneva, navečer ne mogu s bebom ...
 (petak uopće ne mogu - eventualno navečer kada d zaspe - oko 21,30 )

----------


## apricot

Dodji oko podne, kada ljudi pocnu donositi robu...

----------


## casper

četvrtak; 08.03.

9-13 (7 osoba):Ivakika(9-11), Inesica (SD, dođemo oko 9), apricot, dille (do 14h), nika,Lu i dovodim frendicu, Gabrijela, Ivona SD, Nera (9-15) SD
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, nika,veki SD, lara01 SD, lucij@, Renci SD, Ilona (15-19), čokolada
16-20 (10 osoba): Mukica SD, anjica SD( al ne znam dal ću moći do 20h) ,mara, Lu na dva sata, srecica (dodem oko 17 pa do kad izdrzim) ,Marina(od 18-20), larmama (dodem oko 17)

petak; 09.03.

9-13 (7 osoba): Inesica (SD, dođemo oko 9), apricot, dille (do 14h), mara,Tea SD, nika,Lu i frendica, Ivona SD, Nera (9-15) SD,gabrijela(casper)
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, deedee, mara(do 15), Luna Rocco (BD), nika, Renci SD ,Ilona (15-19), čokolada (od 15)
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, Mukica SD, anjica SD( al ne znam dal ću moći do 20h), Irchi (od 17), Mirta30 (dođem oko 17 do 22), Roko i Ana,Lu na dva sata,tinnkka, srecica (dodem oko 17 pa do kad izdrzim), lucij@,casper, tatek + zena SD(od 17 h), čokolada
20-23 (10 osoba): Ivakika SD, Mukica SD, Tina, Roko i Ana, lucij@,casper , Zoila BD, Renci SD, čokolada (možda do 21)

subota; 10.03.

7-18: Ivakika SD, Mukica, apricot, dille (od 8 do 13h), Matilda, mara, Tina, bucka(od 9h), Tea SD (od 7-13), Vrijeska (7-13),veki SD (od 9 do 13), srecica (od 8 pa do kad izdrzim),casper, anchi SD (8-12), Maja, Zoila BD (7 -?), maxi, Renci ( od 8 pa dok me sisavac ne pozove), mommy_plesačica (9-16) , Ivona SD(9-13), jmaja (od 7-13) s kumom, Nera (9-15) SD
13-18 (što više "friških"): tatek + zena SD, tanja_b, čokolada
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.): daddycool, diller, Vrijesak?, Lu i mm i mozda jedan frend

----------


## Pticica

Ne znam da li ću moći pa ništa ne obećavam za četvrtak i petak, ako da onda od 17:30 do 19:00, a u subotu dolazim ujutro zavisi kad mi se mišica probudi.

----------


## Pingu

četvrtak; 08.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba):Ivakika(9-11), Inesica (SD, dođemo oko 9), apricot, dille (do 14h), nika,Lu i dovodim frendicu, Gabrijela, Ivona SD, Nera (9-15) SD 
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, nika,veki SD, lara01 SD, lucij@, Renci SD, Ilona (15-19), čokolada 
16-20 (10 osoba): Mukica SD, anjica SD( al ne znam dal ću moći do 20h) ,mara, Lu na dva sata, srecica (dodem oko 17 pa do kad izdrzim) ,Marina(od 18-20), larmama (dodem oko 17) 

petak; 09.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba): Inesica (SD, dođemo oko 9), apricot, dille (do 14h), mara,Tea SD, nika,Lu i frendica, Ivona SD, Nera (9-15) SD,gabrijela(casper) 
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, deedee, mara(do 15), Luna Rocco (BD), nika, Renci SD ,Ilona (15-19), čokolada (od 15) 
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, Mukica SD, anjica SD( al ne znam dal ću moći do 20h), Irchi (od 17), Mirta30 (dođem oko 17 do 22), Roko i Ana,Lu na dva sata,tinnkka, srecica (dodem oko 17 pa do kad izdrzim), lucij@,casper, tatek + zena SD(od 17 h), čokolada 
20-23 (10 osoba): Ivakika SD, Mukica SD, Tina, Roko i Ana, lucij@,casper , Zoila BD, Renci SD, čokolada (možda do 21) 

subota; 10.03. 

7-18: Ivakika SD, Mukica, apricot, dille (od 8 do 13h), Matilda, mara, Tina, bucka(od 9h), Tea SD (od 7-13), Vrijeska (7-13),veki SD (od 9 do 13), srecica (od 8 pa do kad izdrzim),casper, anchi SD (8-12), Maja, Zoila BD (7 -?), maxi, Renci ( od 8 pa dok me sisavac ne pozove), mommy_plesačica (9-16) , Ivona SD(9-13), jmaja (od 7-13) s kumom, Nera (9-15) SD, Pingu( 9- 14)
13-18 (što više "friških"): tatek + zena SD, tanja_b, čokolada 
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.): daddycool, diller, Vrijesak?, Lu i mm i mozda jedan frend

----------


## Amelie32

četvrtak; 08.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba):Ivakika(9-11), Inesica (SD, dođemo oko 9), apricot, dille (do 14h), nika,Lu i dovodim frendicu, Gabrijela, Ivona SD, Nera (9-15) SD 
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, nika,veki SD, lara01 SD, lucij@, Renci SD, Ilona (15-19), čokolada, amelie32 
16-20 (10 osoba): Mukica SD, anjica SD( al ne znam dal ću moći do 20h) ,mara, Lu na dva sata, srecica (dodem oko 17 pa do kad izdrzim) ,Marina(od 18-20), larmama (dodem oko 17) 

petak; 09.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba): Inesica (SD, dođemo oko 9), apricot, dille (do 14h), mara,Tea SD, nika,Lu i frendica, Ivona SD, Nera (9-15) SD,gabrijela(casper) 
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, deedee, mara(do 15), Luna Rocco (BD), nika, Renci SD ,Ilona (15-19), čokolada (od 15) 
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, Mukica SD, anjica SD( al ne znam dal ću moći do 20h), Irchi (od 17), Mirta30 (dođem oko 17 do 22), Roko i Ana,Lu na dva sata,tinnkka, srecica (dodem oko 17 pa do kad izdrzim), lucij@,casper, tatek + zena SD(od 17 h), čokolada 
20-23 (10 osoba): Ivakika SD, Mukica SD, Tina, Roko i Ana, lucij@,casper , Zoila BD, Renci SD, čokolada (možda do 21) 

subota; 10.03. 

7-18: Ivakika SD, Mukica, apricot, dille (od 8 do 13h), Matilda, mara, Tina, bucka(od 9h), Tea SD (od 7-13), Vrijeska (7-13),veki SD (od 9 do 13), srecica (od 8 pa do kad izdrzim),casper, anchi SD (8-12), Maja, Zoila BD (7 -?), maxi, Renci ( od 8 pa dok me sisavac ne pozove), mommy_plesačica (9-16) , Ivona SD(9-13), jmaja (od 7-13) s kumom, Nera (9-15) SD, Pingu( 9- 14), amelie32 (8 do 13) 
13-18 (što više "friških"): tatek + zena SD, tanja_b, čokolada 
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.): daddycool, diller, Vrijesak?, Lu i mm i mozda jedan frend

----------


## Bubica

četvrtak; 08.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba):Ivakika(9-11), Inesica (SD, dođemo oko 9), apricot, dille (do 14h), nika,Lu i dovodim frendicu, Gabrijela, Ivona SD, Nera (9-15) SD 
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, nika,veki SD, lara01 SD, lucij@, Renci SD, Ilona (15-19), čokolada, amelie32 
16-20 (10 osoba): Mukica SD, anjica SD( al ne znam dal ću moći do 20h) ,mara, Lu na dva sata, srecica (dodem oko 17 pa do kad izdrzim) ,Marina(od 18-20), larmama (dodem oko 17) 

petak; 09.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba): Inesica (SD, dođemo oko 9), apricot, dille (do 14h), mara,Tea SD, nika,Lu i frendica, Ivona SD, Nera (9-15) SD,gabrijela(casper) 
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, deedee, mara(do 15), Luna Rocco (BD), nika, Renci SD ,Ilona (15-19), čokolada (od 15) 
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, Mukica SD, anjica SD( al ne znam dal ću moći do 20h), Irchi (od 17), Mirta30 (dođem oko 17 do 22), Roko i Ana,Lu na dva sata,tinnkka, srecica (dodem oko 17 pa do kad izdrzim), lucij@,casper, tatek + zena SD(od 17 h), čokolada 
20-23 (10 osoba): Ivakika SD, Mukica SD, Tina, Roko i Ana, lucij@,casper , Zoila BD, Renci SD, čokolada (možda do 21) 

subota; 10.03. 

7-18: Ivakika SD, Mukica, apricot, dille (od 8 do 13h), Matilda, mara, Tina, bucka(od 9h), Tea SD (od 7-13), Vrijeska (7-13),veki SD (od 9 do 13), srecica (od 8 pa do kad izdrzim),casper, anchi SD (8-12), Maja, Zoila BD (7 -?), maxi, Renci ( od 8 pa dok me sisavac ne pozove), mommy_plesačica (9-16) , Ivona SD(9-13), jmaja (od 7-13) s kumom, Nera (9-15) SD, Pingu( 9- 14), amelie32 (8 do 13), Bubica (7-10)
13-18 (što više "friških"): tatek + zena SD, tanja_b, čokolada 
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.): daddycool, diller, Vrijesak?, Lu i mm i mozda jedan frend

----------


## macek

četvrtak; 08.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba):Ivakika(9-11), Inesica (SD, dođemo oko 9), apricot, dille (do 14h), nika,Lu i dovodim frendicu, Gabrijela, Ivona SD, Nera (9-15) SD 
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, nika,veki SD, lara01 SD, lucij@, Renci SD, Ilona (15-19), čokolada, amelie32 
16-20 (10 osoba): Mukica SD, anjica SD( al ne znam dal ću moći do 20h) ,mara, Lu na dva sata, srecica (dodem oko 17 pa do kad izdrzim) ,Marina(od 18-20), larmama (dodem oko 17) 

petak; 09.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba): Inesica (SD, dođemo oko 9), apricot, dille (do 14h), mara,Tea SD, nika,Lu i frendica, Ivona SD, Nera (9-15) SD,gabrijela(casper) 
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, deedee, mara(do 15), Luna Rocco (BD), nika, Renci SD ,Ilona (15-19), čokolada (od 15) 
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, Mukica SD, anjica SD( al ne znam dal ću moći do 20h), Irchi (od 17), Mirta30 (dođem oko 17 do 22), Roko i Ana,Lu na dva sata,tinnkka, srecica (dodem oko 17 pa do kad izdrzim), lucij@,casper, tatek + zena SD(od 17 h), čokolada 
20-23 (10 osoba): Ivakika SD, Mukica SD, Tina, Roko i Ana, lucij@,casper , Zoila BD, Renci SD, čokolada (možda do 21) 

subota; 10.03. 

7-18: Ivakika SD, Mukica, apricot, dille (od 8 do 13h), Matilda, mara, Tina, bucka(od 9h), Tea SD (od 7-13), Vrijeska (7-13),veki SD (od 9 do 13), srecica (od 8 pa do kad izdrzim),casper, anchi SD (8-12), Maja, Zoila BD (7 -?), maxi, Renci ( od 8 pa dok me sisavac ne pozove), mommy_plesačica (9-16) , Ivona SD(9-13), jmaja (od 7-13) s kumom, Nera (9-15) SD, Pingu( 9- 14), amelie32 (8 do 13), Bubica (7-10), macek (7-13), 
13-18 (što više "friških"): tatek + zena SD, tanja_b, čokolada 
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.): daddycool, diller, Vrijesak?, Lu i mm i mozda jedan frend

----------


## eva

Došli bumo i mi. SD naravno. Neću davati prognoze u koliko sati, da ne bi ko prošli put omanuli i za doba dana, a kamoli ne za sate  :Laughing:

----------


## Isabel

Ja se sa zadovoljstvom ponovno prijavljujem za volontiranje na Rasprodaji! Došla bi poslije posla u četvrtak i petak (između 17h - 17:30h pa na dalje)! Za subotu još ne znam, javim naknadno!! Jel može?  :Love:

----------


## pcelica

četvrtak; 08.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba):Ivakika(9-11), Inesica (SD, dođemo oko 9), apricot, dille (do 14h), nika,Lu i dovodim frendicu, Gabrijela, Ivona SD, Nera (9-15) SD 
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, nika,veki SD, lara01 SD, lucij@, Renci SD, Ilona (15-19), čokolada, amelie32 
16-20 (10 osoba): Mukica SD, anjica SD( al ne znam dal ću moći do 20h) ,mara, Lu na dva sata, srecica (dodem oko 17 pa do kad izdrzim) ,Marina(od 18-20), larmama (dodem oko 17); tira SD; pčelica SD;

petak; 09.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba): Inesica (SD, dođemo oko 9), apricot, dille (do 14h), mara,Tea SD, nika,Lu i frendica, Ivona SD, Nera (9-15) SD,gabrijela(casper) 
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, deedee, mara(do 15), Luna Rocco (BD), nika, Renci SD ,Ilona (15-19), čokolada (od 15) 
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, Mukica SD, anjica SD( al ne znam dal ću moći do 20h), Irchi (od 17), Mirta30 (dođem oko 17 do 22), Roko i Ana,Lu na dva sata,tinnkka, srecica (dodem oko 17 pa do kad izdrzim), lucij@,casper, tatek + zena SD(od 17 h), čokolada 
20-23 (10 osoba): Ivakika SD, Mukica SD, Tina, Roko i Ana, lucij@,casper , Zoila BD, Renci SD, čokolada (možda do 21) 

subota; 10.03. 

7-18: Ivakika SD, Mukica, apricot, dille (od 8 do 13h), Matilda, mara, Tina, bucka(od 9h), Tea SD (od 7-13), Vrijeska (7-13),veki SD (od 9 do 13), srecica (od 8 pa do kad izdrzim),casper, anchi SD (8-12), Maja, Zoila BD (7 -?), maxi, Renci ( od 8 pa dok me sisavac ne pozove), mommy_plesačica (9-16) , Ivona SD(9-13), jmaja (od 7-13) s kumom, Nera (9-15) SD, Pingu( 9- 14), amelie32 (8 do 13), Bubica (7-10), macek (7-13), 
13-18 (što više "friških"): tatek + zena SD, tanja_b, čokolada 
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.): daddycool, diller, Vrijesak?, Lu i mm i mozda jedan frend

----------


## mara

Isabel, može, samo ti dođi  :D

----------


## Iva

Pitanje za cure koje dođu s bebačima na primopredaju baš oko ručka, da li ih tamo hranite, jel nosite kašice od doma ili su samo na cici?

Imam nekih nedoumica pa bih molila pomoć.

----------


## tatek

> Pitanje za cure koje dođu s bebačima na primopredaju baš oko ručka, da li ih tamo hranite, jel nosite kašice od doma ili su samo na cici?
> 
> Imam nekih nedoumica pa bih molila pomoć.


Bok susjeda!   :Wink:  
Vidio sam zadnji put i jedne i druge, i bebace na cici i one s drugom hranom. Zrinka ce vjerojatno kombinirano i ovaj put, cica + neko pecivo i/ili vocka.

----------


## emily

četvrtak; 08.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba):Ivakika(9-11), Inesica (SD, dođemo oko 9), apricot, dille (do 14h), nika,Lu i dovodim frendicu, Gabrijela, Ivona SD, Nera (9-15) SD 
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, nika,veki SD, lara01 SD, lucij@, Renci SD, Ilona (15-19), čokolada, amelie32 
16-20 (10 osoba): Mukica SD, anjica SD( al ne znam dal ću moći do 20h) ,mara, Lu na dva sata, srecica (dodem oko 17 pa do kad izdrzim) ,Marina(od 18-20), larmama (dodem oko 17); tira SD; pčelica SD; 

petak; 09.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba): Inesica (SD, dođemo oko 9), apricot, dille (do 14h), mara,Tea SD, nika,Lu i frendica, Ivona SD, Nera (9-15) SD,gabrijela(casper) 
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, deedee, mara(do 15), Luna Rocco (BD), nika, Renci SD ,Ilona (15-19), čokolada (od 15) 
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, Mukica SD, anjica SD( al ne znam dal ću moći do 20h), Irchi (od 17), Mirta30 (dođem oko 17 do 22), Roko i Ana,Lu na dva sata,tinnkka, srecica (dodem oko 17 pa do kad izdrzim), lucij@,casper, tatek + zena SD(od 17 h), čokolada 
20-23 (10 osoba): Ivakika SD, Mukica SD, Tina, Roko i Ana, lucij@,casper , Zoila BD, Renci SD, čokolada (možda do 21) 

subota; 10.03. 

7-18: Ivakika SD, Mukica, apricot, dille (od 8 do 13h), Matilda, mara, Tina, bucka(od 9h), Tea SD (od 7-13), Vrijeska (7-13),veki SD (od 9 do 13), srecica (od 8 pa do kad izdrzim),casper, anchi SD (8-12), Maja, Zoila BD (7 -?), maxi, Renci ( od 8 pa dok me sisavac ne pozove), mommy_plesačica (9-16) , Ivona SD(9-13), jmaja (od 7-13) s kumom, Nera (9-15) SD, Pingu( 9- 14), amelie32 (8 do 13), Bubica (7-10), macek (7-13), emily SD (7-12)
13-18 (što više "friških"): tatek + zena SD, tanja_b, čokolada 
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.): daddycool, diller, Vrijesak?, Lu i mm i mozda jedan frend

----------


## Barbi

Znam da padam s Marsa   :Embarassed:  , ali u RG ili na Velesajam?
Ja se neću zapisivati jer obzirom na MM i njegovo radno vrijeme ne mogu toliko unaprijed planirati ali doći ću sigurno u nekoliko termina. To je o.k.?

----------


## andrea

četvrtak; 08.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba):Ivakika(9-11), Inesica (SD, dođemo oko 9), apricot, dille (do 14h), nika,Lu i dovodim frendicu, Gabrijela, Ivona SD, Nera (9-15) SD 
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, nika,veki SD, lara01 SD, lucij@, Renci SD, Ilona (15-19), čokolada, amelie32 
16-20 (10 osoba): Mukica SD, anjica SD( al ne znam dal ću moći do 20h) ,mara, Lu na dva sata, srecica (dodem oko 17 pa do kad izdrzim) ,Marina(od 18-20), larmama (dodem oko 17); tira SD; pčelica SD; 

petak; 09.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba): Inesica (SD, dođemo oko 9), apricot, dille (do 14h), mara,Tea SD, nika,Lu i frendica, Ivona SD, Nera (9-15) SD,gabrijela(casper) 
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, deedee, mara(do 15), Luna Rocco (BD), nika, Renci SD ,Ilona (15-19), čokolada (od 15) , andrea (od cca 12 - 18 )
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, Mukica SD, anjica SD( al ne znam dal ću moći do 20h), Irchi (od 17), Mirta30 (dođem oko 17 do 22), Roko i Ana,Lu na dva sata,tinnkka, srecica (dodem oko 17 pa do kad izdrzim), lucij@,casper, tatek + zena SD(od 17 h), čokolada 
20-23 (10 osoba): Ivakika SD, Mukica SD, Tina, Roko i Ana, lucij@,casper , Zoila BD, Renci SD, čokolada (možda do 21) 

subota; 10.03. 

7-18: Ivakika SD, Mukica, apricot, dille (od 8 do 13h), Matilda, mara, Tina, bucka(od 9h), Tea SD (od 7-13), Vrijeska (7-13),veki SD (od 9 do 13), srecica (od 8 pa do kad izdrzim),casper, anchi SD (8-12), Maja, Zoila BD (7 -?), maxi, Renci ( od 8 pa dok me sisavac ne pozove), mommy_plesačica (9-16) , Ivona SD(9-13), jmaja (od 7-13) s kumom, Nera (9-15) SD, Pingu( 9- 14), amelie32 (8 do 13), Bubica (7-10), macek (7-13), emily SD (7-12), andrea (9- 14)
13-18 (što više "friških"): tatek + zena SD, tanja_b, čokolada 
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.): daddycool, diller, Vrijesak?, Lu i mm i mozda jedan frend

----------


## sunce

četvrtak; 08.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba):Ivakika(9-11), Inesica (SD, dođemo oko 9), apricot, dille (do 14h), nika,Lu i dovodim frendicu, Gabrijela, Ivona SD, Nera (9-15) SD 
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, nika,veki SD, lara01 SD, lucij@, Renci SD, Ilona (15-19), čokolada, amelie32 
16-20 (10 osoba): Mukica SD, anjica SD( al ne znam dal ću moći do 20h) ,mara, Lu na dva sata, srecica (dodem oko 17 pa do kad izdrzim) ,Marina(od 18-20), larmama (dodem oko 17); tira SD; pčelica SD; 

petak; 09.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba): Inesica (SD, dođemo oko 9), apricot, dille (do 14h), mara,Tea SD, nika,Lu i frendica, Ivona SD, Nera (9-15) SD,gabrijela(casper) 
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, deedee, mara(do 15), Luna Rocco (BD), nika, Renci SD ,Ilona (15-19), čokolada (od 15) , andrea (od cca 12 - 18 ) 
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, Mukica SD, anjica SD( al ne znam dal ću moći do 20h), Irchi (od 17), Mirta30 (dođem oko 17 do 22), Roko i Ana,Lu na dva sata,tinnkka, srecica (dodem oko 17 pa do kad izdrzim), lucij@,casper, tatek + zena SD(od 17 h), čokolada 
20-23 (10 osoba): Ivakika SD, Mukica SD, Tina, Roko i Ana, lucij@,casper , Zoila BD, Renci SD, čokolada (možda do 21), sunce

subota; 10.03. 

7-18: Ivakika SD, Mukica, apricot, dille (od 8 do 13h), Matilda, mara, Tina, bucka(od 9h), Tea SD (od 7-13), Vrijeska (7-13),veki SD (od 9 do 13), srecica (od 8 pa do kad izdrzim),casper, anchi SD (8-12), Maja, Zoila BD (7 -?), maxi, Renci ( od 8 pa dok me sisavac ne pozove), mommy_plesačica (9-16) , Ivona SD(9-13), jmaja (od 7-13) s kumom, Nera (9-15) SD, Pingu( 9- 14), amelie32 (8 do 13), Bubica (7-10), macek (7-13), emily SD (7-12), andrea (9- 14) 
13-18 (što više "friških"): tatek + zena SD, tanja_b, čokolada 
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.): daddycool, diller, Vrijesak?, Lu i mm i mozda jedan frend

----------


## Ena

četvrtak; 08.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba):Ivakika(9-11), Inesica (SD, dođemo oko 9), apricot, dille (do 14h), nika,Lu i dovodim frendicu, Gabrijela, Ivona SD, Nera (9-15) SD 
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, nika,veki SD, lara01 SD, lucij@, Renci SD, Ilona (15-19), čokolada, amelie32 
16-20 (10 osoba): Mukica SD, anjica SD( al ne znam dal ću moći do 20h) ,mara, Lu na dva sata, srecica (dodem oko 17 pa do kad izdrzim) ,Marina(od 18-20), larmama (dodem oko 17); tira SD; pčelica SD; 

petak; 09.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba): Inesica (SD, dođemo oko 9), apricot, dille (do 14h), mara,Tea SD, nika,Lu i frendica, Ivona SD, Nera (9-15) SD,gabrijela(casper) 
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, deedee, mara(do 15), Luna Rocco (BD), nika, Renci SD ,Ilona (15-19), čokolada (od 15) , andrea (od cca 12 - 18 ) 
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, Mukica SD, anjica SD( al ne znam dal ću moći do 20h), Irchi (od 17), Mirta30 (dođem oko 17 do 22), Roko i Ana,Lu na dva sata,tinnkka, srecica (dodem oko 17 pa do kad izdrzim), lucij@,casper, tatek + zena SD(od 17 h), čokolada 
20-23 (10 osoba): Ivakika SD, Mukica SD, Tina, Roko i Ana, lucij@,casper , Zoila BD, Renci SD, čokolada (možda do 21), sunce 

subota; 10.03. 

7-18: Ivakika SD, Mukica, apricot, dille (od 8 do 13h), Matilda, mara, Tina, bucka(od 9h), Tea SD (od 7-13), Vrijeska (7-13),veki SD (od 9 do 13), srecica (od 8 pa do kad izdrzim),casper, anchi SD (8-12), Maja, Zoila BD (7 -?), maxi, Renci ( od 8 pa dok me sisavac ne pozove), mommy_plesačica (9-16) , Ivona SD(9-13), jmaja (od 7-13) s kumom, Nera (9-15) SD, Pingu( 9- 14), amelie32 (8 do 13), Bubica (7-10), macek (7-13), emily SD (7-12), andrea (9- 14),Ena(9-13) 
13-18 (što više "friških"): tatek + zena SD, tanja_b, čokolada 
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.): daddycool, diller, Vrijesak?, Lu i mm i mozda jedan frend

----------


## Isabel

> Isabel, može, samo ti dođi  :D


 :D Super!Hvala! Znaći samo dođem kad stignem u paviljon 7a na Velesajmu? (bila sam na prošloj, ali u SC-u), tamo se zapišem i javim dežurnoj curki, i počnem delati? Nadam se da neću doći sama, već da će mi se pridružiti par suborki s "Prije začeća"!!   :Love:

----------


## momze

ajde, upisujem se i ja.   :Smile:  
četvrtak; 08.03.

9-13 (7 osoba):Ivakika(9-11), Inesica (SD, dođemo oko 9), apricot, dille (do 14h), nika,Lu i dovodim frendicu, Gabrijela, Ivona SD, Nera (9-15) SD, momze
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, nika,veki SD, lara01 SD, lucij@, Renci SD, Ilona (15-19), čokolada, amelie32
16-20 (10 osoba): Mukica SD, anjica SD( al ne znam dal ću moći do 20h) ,mara, Lu na dva sata, srecica (dodem oko 17 pa do kad izdrzim) ,Marina(od 18-20), larmama (dodem oko 17); tira SD; pčelica SD;

petak; 09.03.

9-13 (7 osoba): Inesica (SD, dođemo oko 9), apricot, dille (do 14h), mara,Tea SD, nika,Lu i frendica, Ivona SD, Nera (9-15) SD,gabrijela(casper)
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, deedee, mara(do 15), Luna Rocco (BD), nika, Renci SD ,Ilona (15-19), čokolada (od 15) , andrea (od cca 12 - 18 )
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, Mukica SD, anjica SD( al ne znam dal ću moći do 20h), Irchi (od 17), Mirta30 (dođem oko 17 do 22), Roko i Ana,Lu na dva sata,tinnkka, srecica (dodem oko 17 pa do kad izdrzim), lucij@,casper, tatek + zena SD(od 17 h), čokolada
20-23 (10 osoba): Ivakika SD, Mukica SD, Tina, Roko i Ana, lucij@,casper , Zoila BD, Renci SD, čokolada (možda do 21), sunce

subota; 10.03.

7-18: Ivakika SD, Mukica, apricot, dille (od 8 do 13h), Matilda, mara, Tina, bucka(od 9h), Tea SD (od 7-13), Vrijeska (7-13),veki SD (od 9 do 13), srecica (od 8 pa do kad izdrzim),casper, anchi SD (8-12), Maja, Zoila BD (7 -?), maxi, Renci ( od 8 pa dok me sisavac ne pozove), mommy_plesačica (9-16) , Ivona SD(9-13), jmaja (od 7-13) s kumom, Nera (9-15) SD, Pingu( 9- 14), amelie32 (8 do 13), Bubica (7-10), macek (7-13), emily SD (7-12), andrea (9- 14),Ena(9-13), momze (8-13)
13-18 (što više "friških"): tatek + zena SD, tanja_b, čokolada
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.): daddycool, diller, Vrijesak?, Lu i mm i mozda jedan frend

----------


## ivakika

super
hvala vam svima  :Love:  

sad jos samo da nam dodje jos koji muski u subotu popodne  :Heart:

----------


## apricot

*Vi koji autom dolazite u četvrtak ujutro!*

Ima li šanse da u srijedu skoknete do Gnijezda i pokupite neke stvari jer kod momze i mene ne stane sve u auto? 

Ako postoji netko takav, molim da mi se javi na pp.
Ili ako netko može samo dovesti, a da ne mora i ostati...

----------


## Roza

Mogu ja! I usput mi je. Gepek mi je pun posplintane robe, znači ostaje još jedno stražnje sjedalo i prednje sjedalo. Jel dovoljno prostora? Kolilko robe ima?

----------


## apricot

Roza, javila se Vrijeska.
Možeš se čuti s njom, pa da vidite kako biste se rasporedile.
Ne znam koliko kutija majica će biti, znat ću sutra.
Možda će stvarno trebati i dva auta.

----------


## momze

Apri, meni uopce nije frka spustiti zadnja sjedala u dzipu - mogu ga natrpati do krova, ako treba.

----------


## apricot

Ima toga...
Najbolje da se vas tri čujete i dogovorite...

----------


## momze

ok

----------


## momze

ok

----------


## tanja_b

> super
> hvala vam svima  
> 
> sad jos samo da nam dodje jos koji muski u subotu popodne


Doći će i MM, nisam ga zapisala kad i sebe jer još nismo bili sigurni u logistiku oko čuvanja. Ali možeš i na njega računati, on zna potegnuti kad treba.

----------


## apricot

iva, tanjin muže je onaj s naočalama koji... radi i šuti   :Laughing:

----------


## ivakika

Tanja-da zna potegnuti-pa on nam je glavna pomoc-stalno imam griznju savjesti da mu se nikada dovoljno ne zahvalimo na pomoci, ali on je tako miran i samozatajan  :Heart:  

svakako mu prenesi da mu se od srca zahvaljujem za sve sto je odradio na proslim rasprodajama!

----------


## Ena

Osim subote mogu doći u četvrtak ili petak iza 17 h.
Kada vam više odgovara?

----------


## apricot

Bolje petak, tada će već gotovo sva roba biti prikupljena i trebat će je slagati i stavljati na vješalice.

----------


## Ena

dobro, onda se upisujem za petak


četvrtak; 08.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba):Ivakika(9-11), Inesica (SD, dođemo oko 9), apricot, dille (do 14h), nika,Lu i dovodim frendicu, Gabrijela, Ivona SD, Nera (9-15) SD, momze 
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, nika,veki SD, lara01 SD, lucij@, Renci SD, Ilona (15-19), čokolada, amelie32 
16-20 (10 osoba): Mukica SD, anjica SD( al ne znam dal ću moći do 20h) ,mara, Lu na dva sata, srecica (dodem oko 17 pa do kad izdrzim) ,Marina(od 18-20), larmama (dodem oko 17); tira SD; pčelica SD; 

petak; 09.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba): Inesica (SD, dođemo oko 9), apricot, dille (do 14h), mara,Tea SD, nika,Lu i frendica, Ivona SD, Nera (9-15) SD,gabrijela(casper) 
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, deedee, mara(do 15), Luna Rocco (BD), nika, Renci SD ,Ilona (15-19), čokolada (od 15) , andrea (od cca 12 - 18 ) 
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, Mukica SD, anjica SD( al ne znam dal ću moći do 20h), Irchi (od 17), Mirta30 (dođem oko 17 do 22), Roko i Ana,Lu na dva sata,tinnkka, srecica (dodem oko 17 pa do kad izdrzim), lucij@,casper, tatek + zena SD(od 17 h), čokolada 
20-23 (10 osoba): Ivakika SD, Mukica SD, Tina, Roko i Ana, lucij@,casper , Zoila BD, Renci SD, čokolada (možda do 21), sunce, Ena(iza 17h) 

subota; 10.03. 

7-18: Ivakika SD, Mukica, apricot, dille (od 8 do 13h), Matilda, mara, Tina, bucka(od 9h), Tea SD (od 7-13), Vrijeska (7-13),veki SD (od 9 do 13), srecica (od 8 pa do kad izdrzim),casper, anchi SD (8-12), Maja, Zoila BD (7 -?), maxi, Renci ( od 8 pa dok me sisavac ne pozove), mommy_plesačica (9-16) , Ivona SD(9-13), jmaja (od 7-13) s kumom, Nera (9-15) SD, Pingu( 9- 14), amelie32 (8 do 13), Bubica (7-10), macek (7-13), emily SD (7-12), andrea (9- 14),Ena(9-13), momze (8-13) 
13-18 (što više "friških"): tatek + zena SD, tanja_b, čokolada 
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.): daddycool, diller, Vrijesak?, Lu i mm i mozda jedan frend

----------


## zibba

četvrtak; 08.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba):Ivakika(9-11), Inesica (SD, dođemo oko 9), apricot, dille (do 14h), nika,Lu i dovodim frendicu, Gabrijela, Ivona SD, Nera (9-15) SD, momze 
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, nika,veki SD, lara01 SD, lucij@, Renci SD, Ilona (15-19), čokolada, amelie32 
16-20 (10 osoba): Mukica SD, anjica SD( al ne znam dal ću moći do 20h) ,mara, Lu na dva sata, srecica (dodem oko 17 pa do kad izdrzim) ,Marina(od 18-20), larmama (dodem oko 17); tira SD; pčelica SD; zibba ( dođem iza 17)

petak; 09.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba): Inesica (SD, dođemo oko 9), apricot, dille (do 14h), mara,Tea SD, nika,Lu i frendica, Ivona SD, Nera (9-15) SD,gabrijela(casper) 
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, deedee, mara(do 15), Luna Rocco (BD), nika, Renci SD ,Ilona (15-19), čokolada (od 15) , andrea (od cca 12 - 18 ) 
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, Mukica SD, anjica SD( al ne znam dal ću moći do 20h), Irchi (od 17), Mirta30 (dođem oko 17 do 22), Roko i Ana,Lu na dva sata,tinnkka, srecica (dodem oko 17 pa do kad izdrzim), lucij@,casper, tatek + zena SD(od 17 h), čokolada 
20-23 (10 osoba): Ivakika SD, Mukica SD, Tina, Roko i Ana, lucij@,casper , Zoila BD, Renci SD, čokolada (možda do 21), sunce, Ena(iza 17h) 

subota; 10.03. 

7-18: Ivakika SD, Mukica, apricot, dille (od 8 do 13h), Matilda, mara, Tina, bucka(od 9h), Tea SD (od 7-13), Vrijeska (7-13),veki SD (od 9 do 13), srecica (od 8 pa do kad izdrzim),casper, anchi SD (8-12), Maja, Zoila BD (7 -?), maxi, Renci ( od 8 pa dok me sisavac ne pozove), mommy_plesačica (9-16) , Ivona SD(9-13), jmaja (od 7-13) s kumom, Nera (9-15) SD, Pingu( 9- 14), amelie32 (8 do 13), Bubica (7-10), macek (7-13), emily SD (7-12), andrea (9- 14),Ena(9-13), momze (8-13) 
13-18 (što više "friških"): tatek + zena SD, tanja_b, čokolada 
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.): daddycool, diller, Vrijesak?, Lu i mm i mozda jedan frend


Za petak nisam sigurna, idem na kontrolu, ali ako stignem dođem na 2 sata.

----------


## Amelie32

Ja se moram ispričati jer neću moći doći, a zapisla sam se za četvrtak i subotu. U četvrtak nikako neću moći jer je MM opet na putu, a za subotu još nisam sigurna. Sorry !  :Kiss:

----------


## apricot

Približilo se!

Primopredaja je sutra!
Imamo li još volonterki i volontera?

----------


## Roza

četvrtak; 08.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba):Ivakika(9-11), Inesica (SD, dođemo oko 9), apricot, dille (do 14h), nika,Lu i dovodim frendicu, Gabrijela, Ivona SD, Nera (9-15) SD, momze, Roza
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, nika,veki SD, lara01 SD, lucij@, Renci SD, Ilona (15-19), čokolada, amelie32 
16-20 (10 osoba): Mukica SD, anjica SD( al ne znam dal ću moći do 20h) ,mara, Lu na dva sata, srecica (dodem oko 17 pa do kad izdrzim) ,Marina(od 18-20), larmama (dodem oko 17); tira SD; pčelica SD; zibba ( dođem iza 17) 

petak; 09.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba): Inesica (SD, dođemo oko 9), apricot, dille (do 14h), mara,Tea SD, nika,Lu i frendica, Ivona SD, Nera (9-15) SD,gabrijela(casper), Roza
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, deedee, mara(do 15), Luna Rocco (BD), nika, Renci SD ,Ilona (15-19), čokolada (od 15) , andrea (od cca 12 - 18 ) 
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, Mukica SD, anjica SD( al ne znam dal ću moći do 20h), Irchi (od 17), Mirta30 (dođem oko 17 do 22), Roko i Ana,Lu na dva sata,tinnkka, srecica (dodem oko 17 pa do kad izdrzim), lucij@,casper, tatek + zena SD(od 17 h), čokolada 
20-23 (10 osoba): Ivakika SD, Mukica SD, Tina, Roko i Ana, lucij@,casper , Zoila BD, Renci SD, čokolada (možda do 21), sunce, Ena(iza 17h) 

subota; 10.03. 

7-18: Ivakika SD, Mukica, apricot, dille (od 8 do 13h), Matilda, mara, Tina, bucka(od 9h), Tea SD (od 7-13), Vrijeska (7-13),veki SD (od 9 do 13), srecica (od 8 pa do kad izdrzim),casper, anchi SD (8-12), Maja, Zoila BD (7 -?), maxi, Renci ( od 8 pa dok me sisavac ne pozove), mommy_plesačica (9-16) , Ivona SD(9-13), jmaja (od 7-13) s kumom, Nera (9-15) SD, Pingu( 9- 14), amelie32 (8 do 13), Bubica (7-10), macek (7-13), emily SD (7-12), andrea (9- 14),Ena(9-13), momze (8-13) 
13-18 (što više "friških"): tatek + zena SD, tanja_b, čokolada 
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.): daddycool, diller, Vrijesak?, Lu i mm i mozda jedan frend

----------


## Frida

> Približilo se!
> 
> Primopredaja je sutra!
> Imamo li još volonterki i volontera?


moja malenkost i njena još manja malenkost se javljaju na raport! neću pisati vrijeme jer se to kod nas nikad nezna   :Wink:

----------


## apricot

:Klap:

----------


## Ena

Doći će u subotu i MM.  :D 


četvrtak; 08.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba):Ivakika(9-11), Inesica (SD, dođemo oko 9), apricot, dille (do 14h), nika,Lu i dovodim frendicu, Gabrijela, Ivona SD, Nera (9-15) SD, momze, Roza 
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, nika,veki SD, lara01 SD, lucij@, Renci SD, Ilona (15-19), čokolada, amelie32 
16-20 (10 osoba): Mukica SD, anjica SD( al ne znam dal ću moći do 20h) ,mara, Lu na dva sata, srecica (dodem oko 17 pa do kad izdrzim) ,Marina(od 18-20), larmama (dodem oko 17); tira SD; pčelica SD; zibba ( dođem iza 17) 

petak; 09.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba): Inesica (SD, dođemo oko 9), apricot, dille (do 14h), mara,Tea SD, nika,Lu i frendica, Ivona SD, Nera (9-15) SD,gabrijela(casper), Roza 
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, deedee, mara(do 15), Luna Rocco (BD), nika, Renci SD ,Ilona (15-19), čokolada (od 15) , andrea (od cca 12 - 18 ) 
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, Mukica SD, anjica SD( al ne znam dal ću moći do 20h), Irchi (od 17), Mirta30 (dođem oko 17 do 22), Roko i Ana,Lu na dva sata,tinnkka, srecica (dodem oko 17 pa do kad izdrzim), lucij@,casper, tatek + zena SD(od 17 h), čokolada 
20-23 (10 osoba): Ivakika SD, Mukica SD, Tina, Roko i Ana, lucij@,casper , Zoila BD, Renci SD, čokolada (možda do 21), sunce, Ena(iza 17h) 

subota; 10.03. 

7-18: Ivakika SD, Mukica, apricot, dille (od 8 do 13h), Matilda, mara, Tina, bucka(od 9h), Tea SD (od 7-13), Vrijeska (7-13),veki SD (od 9 do 13), srecica (od 8 pa do kad izdrzim),casper, anchi SD (8-12), Maja, Zoila BD (7 -?), maxi, Renci ( od 8 pa dok me sisavac ne pozove), mommy_plesačica (9-16) , Ivona SD(9-13), jmaja (od 7-13) s kumom, Nera (9-15) SD, Pingu( 9- 14), amelie32 (8 do 13), Bubica (7-10), macek (7-13), emily SD (7-12), andrea (9- 14),Ena(9-13), momze (8-13) 
13-18 (što više "friških"): tatek + zena SD, tanja_b, čokolada 
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.): daddycool, diller, Vrijesak?, Lu i mm i mozda jedan frend, Ena i mm

----------


## josie

> Približilo se!
> 
> Primopredaja je sutra!
> Imamo li još volonterki i volontera?


i znaš da budem i ja došla, ali potpisujem fridu  :Wink:

----------


## Juroslav

Stižem i ja u subotu 


četvrtak; 08.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba):Ivakika(9-11), Inesica (SD, dođemo oko 9), apricot, dille (do 14h), nika,Lu i dovodim frendicu, Gabrijela, Ivona SD, Nera (9-15) SD, momze, Roza 
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, nika,veki SD, lara01 SD, lucij@, Renci SD, Ilona (15-19), čokolada, amelie32 
16-20 (10 osoba): Mukica SD, anjica SD( al ne znam dal ću moći do 20h) ,mara, Lu na dva sata, srecica (dodem oko 17 pa do kad izdrzim) ,Marina(od 18-20), larmama (dodem oko 17); tira SD; pčelica SD; zibba ( dođem iza 17) 

petak; 09.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba): Inesica (SD, dođemo oko 9), apricot, dille (do 14h), mara,Tea SD, nika,Lu i frendica, Ivona SD, Nera (9-15) SD,gabrijela(casper), Roza 
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, deedee, mara(do 15), Luna Rocco (BD), nika, Renci SD ,Ilona (15-19), čokolada (od 15) , andrea (od cca 12 - 18 ) 
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, Mukica SD, anjica SD( al ne znam dal ću moći do 20h), Irchi (od 17), Mirta30 (dođem oko 17 do 22), Roko i Ana,Lu na dva sata,tinnkka, srecica (dodem oko 17 pa do kad izdrzim), lucij@,casper, tatek + zena SD(od 17 h), čokolada 
20-23 (10 osoba): Ivakika SD, Mukica SD, Tina, Roko i Ana, lucij@,casper , Zoila BD, Renci SD, čokolada (možda do 21), sunce, Ena(iza 17h) 

subota; 10.03. 

7-18: Ivakika SD, Mukica, apricot, dille (od 8 do 13h), Matilda, mara, Tina, bucka(od 9h), Tea SD (od 7-13), Vrijeska (7-13),veki SD (od 9 do 13), srecica (od 8 pa do kad izdrzim),casper, anchi SD (8-12), Maja, Zoila BD (7 -?), maxi, Renci ( od 8 pa dok me sisavac ne pozove), mommy_plesačica (9-16) , Ivona SD(9-13), jmaja (od 7-13) s kumom, Nera (9-15) SD, Pingu( 9- 14), amelie32 (8 do 13), Bubica (7-10), macek (7-13), emily SD (7-12), andrea (9- 14),Ena(9-13), momze (8-13) 
13-18 (što više "friških"): tatek + zena SD, tanja_b, čokolada 
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.): daddycool, diller, Vrijesak?, Lu i mm i mozda jedan frend, Ena i mm, Juroslav

----------


## lucij@

@n@ je jučer rodila malu Lauru :D !
Tak da brišem nju i Roka s popisa.


četvrtak; 08.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba):Ivakika(9-11), Inesica (SD, dođemo oko 9), apricot, dille (do 14h), nika,Lu i dovodim frendicu, Gabrijela, Ivona SD, Nera (9-15) SD, momze, Roza 
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, nika,veki SD, lara01 SD, lucij@, Renci SD, Ilona (15-19), čokolada, amelie32 
16-20 (10 osoba): Mukica SD, anjica SD( al ne znam dal ću moći do 20h) ,mara, Lu na dva sata, srecica (dodem oko 17 pa do kad izdrzim) ,Marina(od 18-20), larmama (dodem oko 17); tira SD; pčelica SD; zibba ( dođem iza 17) 

petak; 09.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba): Inesica (SD, dođemo oko 9), apricot, dille (do 14h), mara,Tea SD, nika,Lu i frendica, Ivona SD, Nera (9-15) SD,gabrijela(casper), Roza 
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, deedee, mara(do 15), Luna Rocco (BD), nika, Renci SD ,Ilona (15-19), čokolada (od 15) , andrea (od cca 12 - 18 ) 
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, Mukica SD, anjica SD( al ne znam dal ću moći do 20h), Irchi (od 17), Mirta30 (dođem oko 17 do 22), Lu na dva sata,tinnkka, srecica (dodem oko 17 pa do kad izdrzim), lucij@,casper, tatek + zena SD(od 17 h), čokolada 
20-23 (10 osoba): Ivakika SD, Mukica SD, Tina, lucij@,casper , Zoila BD, Renci SD, čokolada (možda do 21), sunce, Ena(iza 17h) 

subota; 10.03. 

7-18: Ivakika SD, Mukica, apricot, dille (od 8 do 13h), Matilda, mara, Tina, bucka(od 9h), Tea SD (od 7-13), Vrijeska (7-13),veki SD (od 9 do 13), srecica (od 8 pa do kad izdrzim),casper, anchi SD (8-12), Maja, Zoila BD (7 -?), maxi, Renci ( od 8 pa dok me sisavac ne pozove), mommy_plesačica (9-16) , Ivona SD(9-13), jmaja (od 7-13) s kumom, Nera (9-15) SD, Pingu( 9- 14), amelie32 (8 do 13), Bubica (7-10), macek (7-13), emily SD (7-12), andrea (9- 14),Ena(9-13), momze (8-13) 
13-18 (što više "friških"): tatek + zena SD, tanja_b, čokolada 
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.): daddycool, diller, Vrijesak?, Lu i mm i mozda jedan frend, Ena i mm, Juroslav

----------


## apricot

> i znaš da budem i ja došla, ali potpisujem fridu


Više se ne bojiš?!

lucij@, hvala na obavijesti, čestitaj ani u naše ime   :Heart:  

juroslave, ne mogu vjerovati!!!!

----------


## josie

> josie prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> i znaš da budem i ja došla, ali potpisujem fridu 
> 
> 
> Više se ne bojiš?!


ooo, bojim, bojim,
nego idem za onom: face your fear 8)

----------


## tanja_b

Mala izmjena za subotu: ne mogu doći točno u 13 h, mogu tek od 14, ali onda dolazimo MM i ja zajedno (dakle, dvostruko izdanje).
Je li to ok?

----------


## anchie76

četvrtak; 08.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba):Ivakika(9-11), Inesica (SD, dođemo oko 9), apricot, dille (do 14h), nika,Lu i dovodim frendicu, Gabrijela, Ivona SD, Nera (9-15) SD, momze, Roza 
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, nika,veki SD, lara01 SD, lucij@, Renci SD, Ilona (15-19), čokolada, amelie32 
16-20 (10 osoba): Mukica SD, anjica SD( al ne znam dal ću moći do 20h) ,mara, Lu na dva sata, srecica (dodem oko 17 pa do kad izdrzim) ,Marina(od 18-20), larmama (dodem oko 17); tira SD; pčelica SD; zibba ( dođem iza 17) 

petak; 09.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba): Inesica (SD, dođemo oko 9), apricot, dille (do 14h), mara,Tea SD, nika,Lu i frendica, Ivona SD, Nera (9-15) SD,gabrijela(casper), Roza 
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, deedee, mara(do 15), Luna Rocco (BD), nika, Renci SD ,Ilona (15-19), čokolada (od 15) , andrea (od cca 12 - 18 ) 
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, Mukica SD, anjica SD( al ne znam dal ću moći do 20h), Irchi (od 17), Mirta30 (dođem oko 17 do 22), Lu na dva sata,tinnkka, srecica (dodem oko 17 pa do kad izdrzim), lucij@,casper, tatek + zena SD(od 17 h), čokolada 
20-23 (10 osoba): Ivakika SD, Mukica SD, Tina, lucij@,casper , Zoila BD, Renci SD, čokolada (možda do 21), sunce, Ena(iza 17h) 

subota; 10.03. 

7-18: Ivakika SD, Mukica, apricot, dille (od 8 do 13h), Matilda, mara, Tina, bucka(od 9h), Tea SD (od 7-13), Vrijeska (7-13),veki SD (od 9 do 13), srecica (od 8 pa do kad izdrzim),casper, anchi SD (8-12), Maja, Zoila BD (7 -?), maxi, Renci ( od 8 pa dok me sisavac ne pozove), mommy_plesačica (9-16) , Ivona SD(9-13), jmaja (od 7-13) s kumom, Nera (9-15) SD, Pingu( 9- 14), amelie32 (8 do 13), Bubica (7-10), macek (7-13), emily SD (7-12), andrea (9- 14),Ena(9-13), momze (8-13), anchie76 (7-12)
13-18 (što više "friških"): tatek + zena SD, tanja_b, čokolada 
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.): daddycool, diller, Vrijesak?, Lu i mm i mozda jedan frend, Ena i mm, Juroslav

----------


## apricot

to je super

----------


## Juroslav

Apri, nevjernice jedna, vjeruj i bit će ti   :Smile:

----------


## bubimira

četvrtak; 08.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba):Ivakika(9-11), Inesica (SD, dođemo oko 9), apricot, dille (do 14h), nika,Lu i dovodim frendicu, Gabrijela, Ivona SD, Nera (9-15) SD, momze, Roza 
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, nika,veki SD, lara01 SD, lucij@, Renci SD, Ilona (15-19), čokolada, amelie32 
16-20 (10 osoba): Mukica SD, anjica SD( al ne znam dal ću moći do 20h) ,mara, Lu na dva sata, srecica (dodem oko 17 pa do kad izdrzim) ,Marina(od 18-20), larmama (dodem oko 17); tira SD; pčelica SD; zibba ( dođem iza 17) 

petak; 09.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba): Inesica (SD, dođemo oko 9), apricot, dille (do 14h), mara,Tea SD, nika,Lu i frendica, Ivona SD, Nera (9-15) SD,gabrijela(casper), Roza 
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, deedee, mara(do 15), Luna Rocco (BD), nika, Renci SD ,Ilona (15-19), čokolada (od 15) , andrea (od cca 12 - 18 ) 
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, Mukica SD, anjica SD( al ne znam dal ću moći do 20h), Irchi (od 17), Mirta30 (dođem oko 17 do 22), Lu na dva sata,tinnkka, srecica (dodem oko 17 pa do kad izdrzim), lucij@,casper, tatek + zena SD(od 17 h), čokolada 
20-23 (10 osoba): Ivakika SD, Mukica SD, Tina, lucij@,casper , Zoila BD, Renci SD, čokolada (možda do 21), sunce, Ena(iza 17h) 

subota; 10.03. 

7-18: Ivakika SD, Mukica, apricot, dille (od 8 do 13h), Matilda, mara, Tina, bucka(od 9h), Tea SD (od 7-13), Vrijeska (7-13),veki SD (od 9 do 13), srecica (od 8 pa do kad izdrzim),casper, anchi SD (8-12), Maja, Zoila BD (7 -?), maxi, Renci ( od 8 pa dok me sisavac ne pozove), mommy_plesačica (9-16) , Ivona SD(9-13), jmaja (od 7-13) s kumom, Nera (9-15) SD, Pingu( 9- 14), amelie32 (8 do 13), Bubica (7-10), macek (7-13), emily SD (7-12), andrea (9- 14),Ena(9-13), momze (8-13), anchie76 (7-12) 
13-18 (što više "friških"): tatek + zena SD, tanja_b, čokolada, bubimira (ako uspijem doći ću i ranije) 
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.): daddycool, diller, Vrijesak?, Lu i mm i mozda jedan frend, Ena i mm, Juroslav, TATA MATA (sd)

----------


## Vrijeska

četvrtak; 08.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba):Ivakika(9-11), Inesica (SD, dođemo oko 9), apricot, dille (do 14h), nika,Lu i dovodim frendicu, Gabrijela, Ivona SD, Nera (9-15) SD, momze, Roza, Vrijeska SD (9-?) 
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, nika,veki SD, lara01 SD, lucij@, Renci SD, Ilona (15-19), čokolada, amelie32 
16-20 (10 osoba): Mukica SD, anjica SD( al ne znam dal ću moći do 20h) ,mara, Lu na dva sata, srecica (dodem oko 17 pa do kad izdrzim) ,Marina(od 18-20), larmama (dodem oko 17); tira SD; pčelica SD; zibba ( dođem iza 17) 

petak; 09.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba): Inesica (SD, dođemo oko 9), apricot, dille (do 14h), mara,Tea SD, nika,Lu i frendica, Ivona SD, Nera (9-15) SD,gabrijela(casper), Roza 
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, deedee, mara(do 15), Luna Rocco (BD), nika, Renci SD ,Ilona (15-19), čokolada (od 15) , andrea (od cca 12 - 18 ) 
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, Mukica SD, anjica SD( al ne znam dal ću moći do 20h), Irchi (od 17), Mirta30 (dođem oko 17 do 22), Lu na dva sata,tinnkka, srecica (dodem oko 17 pa do kad izdrzim), lucij@,casper, tatek + zena SD(od 17 h), čokolada 
20-23 (10 osoba): Ivakika SD, Mukica SD, Tina, lucij@,casper , Zoila BD, Renci SD, čokolada (možda do 21), sunce, Ena(iza 17h) 

subota; 10.03. 

7-18: Ivakika SD, Mukica, apricot, dille (od 8 do 13h), Matilda, mara, Tina, bucka(od 9h), Tea SD (od 7-13), Vrijeska (7-13),veki SD (od 9 do 13), srecica (od 8 pa do kad izdrzim),casper, anchi SD (8-12), Maja, Zoila BD (7 -?), maxi, Renci ( od 8 pa dok me sisavac ne pozove), mommy_plesačica (9-16) , Ivona SD(9-13), jmaja (od 7-13) s kumom, Nera (9-15) SD, Pingu( 9- 14), amelie32 (8 do 13), Bubica (7-10), macek (7-13), emily SD (7-12), andrea (9- 14),Ena(9-13), momze (8-13), anchie76 (7-12) 
13-18 (što više "friških"): tatek + zena SD, tanja_b, čokolada, bubimira (ako uspijem doći ću i ranije) 
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.): daddycool, diller, Vrijesak?, Lu i mm i mozda jedan frend, Ena i mm, Juroslav, TATA MATA (sd)


U petak mi je seminar od 9 do 16. Ne znam kako ću s djetetom i dojenjem tijekom dana, no mislim da bih bila krajnje nekorektna prema bebanu da se izgubim još i navečer ...

----------


## apricot

Dakle, vidimo se ujutro!

Molim vas da ne odustajete u zadnji čas, svaka ruka (da ne kažem - i glava) nam je dragocjena!
Možda se onima koji nisu bili popis čini impozantan, ali, vjerujte, nitko ne sjedi besposlen.

Što nas je više, to se radi ležernije, stigne se i popričati...

Ako netko ipak bude spriječen, molim vas da to javite na ovome topicu, da znamo na koga možemo i kada računati (voditeljica ivakika se redovito čuje sa šeficama smjena tako da se u svakom trenutku zna stanje)...

Eto, hvala vam svima koji ste se prijavili, popis je i dalje otvoren   :Heart:

----------


## Amelie32

četvrtak; 08.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba):Ivakika(9-11), Inesica (SD, dođemo oko 9), apricot, dille (do 14h), nika,Lu i dovodim frendicu, Gabrijela, Ivona SD, Nera (9-15) SD, momze, Roza, Vrijeska SD (9-?) 
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, nika,veki SD, lara01 SD, lucij@, Renci SD, Ilona (15-19), čokolada 
16-20 (10 osoba): Mukica SD, anjica SD( al ne znam dal ću moći do 20h) ,mara, Lu na dva sata, srecica (dodem oko 17 pa do kad izdrzim) ,Marina(od 18-20), larmama (dodem oko 17); tira SD; pčelica SD; zibba ( dođem iza 17) 

petak; 09.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba): Inesica (SD, dođemo oko 9), apricot, dille (do 14h), mara,Tea SD, nika,Lu i frendica, Ivona SD, Nera (9-15) SD,gabrijela(casper), Roza 
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, deedee, mara(do 15), Luna Rocco (BD), nika, Renci SD ,Ilona (15-19), čokolada (od 15) , andrea (od cca 12 - 18 ) 
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, Mukica SD, anjica SD( al ne znam dal ću moći do 20h), Irchi (od 17), Mirta30 (dođem oko 17 do 22), Lu na dva sata,tinnkka, srecica (dodem oko 17 pa do kad izdrzim), lucij@,casper, tatek + zena SD(od 17 h), čokolada 
20-23 (10 osoba): Ivakika SD, Mukica SD, Tina, lucij@,casper , Zoila BD, Renci SD, čokolada (možda do 21), sunce, Ena(iza 17h) 

subota; 10.03. 

7-18: Ivakika SD, Mukica, apricot, dille (od 8 do 13h), Matilda, mara, Tina, bucka(od 9h), Tea SD (od 7-13), Vrijeska (7-13),veki SD (od 9 do 13), srecica (od 8 pa do kad izdrzim),casper, anchi SD (8-12), Maja, Zoila BD (7 -?), maxi, Renci ( od 8 pa dok me sisavac ne pozove), mommy_plesačica (9-16) , Ivona SD(9-13), jmaja (od 7-13) s kumom, Nera (9-15) SD, Pingu( 9- 14), Bubica (7-10), macek (7-13), emily SD (7-12), andrea (9- 14),Ena(9-13), momze (8-13), anchie76 (7-12) 
13-18 (što više "friških"): tatek + zena SD, tanja_b, čokolada, bubimira (ako uspijem doći ću i ranije) 
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.): daddycool, diller, Vrijesak?, Lu i mm i mozda jedan frend, Ena i mm, Juroslav, TATA MATA (sd)

----------


## Nika

Ja krecem za koju minutu, bas sam uzbudjena, no ja sam uvijek uzbudjena  :Laughing:  

I da, dovodim pojacanje u neko doba.

----------


## apricot

:Klap:  

i ja krećem za minutu...

----------


## Luna Rocco

Brzo mi recite za thoru koja bi došla nakon posla, *GDJE je točno rasprodaja?* 
Ne vidim nigdje točan info...
Velesajam, ali gdje?

----------


## lara01

Joooj, meni je tako žao ali ja ne mogu s malim do velesajma pješke po ovoj kiši  :Sad:  
Idem nešto smisliti.

----------


## pcelica

I ja se na žalost moram odjaviti. Nika ima temperaturu, a nemam je kome ostaviti.

----------


## Zoila

četvrtak; 08.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba):Ivakika(9-11), Inesica (SD, dođemo oko 9), apricot, dille (do 14h), nika,Lu i dovodim frendicu, Gabrijela, Ivona SD, Nera (9-15) SD, momze, Roza, Vrijeska SD (9-?) 
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, nika,veki SD, lara01 SD, lucij@, Renci SD, Ilona (15-19), čokolada 
16-20 (10 osoba): Mukica SD, anjica SD( al ne znam dal ću moći do 20h) ,mara, Lu na dva sata, srecica (dodem oko 17 pa do kad izdrzim) ,Marina(od 18-20), larmama (dodem oko 17); tira SD; pčelica SD; zibba ( dođem iza 17) 

petak; 09.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba): Inesica (SD, dođemo oko 9), apricot, dille (do 14h), mara,Tea SD, nika,Lu i frendica, Ivona SD, Nera (9-15) SD,gabrijela(casper), Roza 
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, deedee, mara(do 15), Luna Rocco (BD), nika, Renci SD ,Ilona (15-19), čokolada (od 15) , andrea (od cca 12 - 18 ) 
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, Mukica SD, anjica SD( al ne znam dal ću moći do 20h), Irchi (od 17), Mirta30 (dođem oko 17 do 22), Lu na dva sata,tinnkka, srecica (dodem oko 17 pa do kad izdrzim), lucij@,casper, tatek + zena SD(od 17 h), čokolada 
20-23 (10 osoba): Ivakika SD, Mukica SD, Tina, lucij@,casper , Zoila BD, Renci SD, čokolada (možda do 21), sunce, Ena(iza 17h) 

subota; 10.03. 

7-18: Ivakika SD, Mukica, apricot, dille (od 8 do 13h), Matilda, mara, Tina, bucka(od 9h), Tea SD (od 7-13), Vrijeska (7-13),veki SD (od 9 do 13), srecica (od 8 pa do kad izdrzim),casper, anchi SD (8-12), Maja, Zoila BD (7 - 10), maxi, Renci ( od 8 pa dok me sisavac ne pozove), mommy_plesačica (9-16) , Ivona SD(9-13), jmaja (od 7-13) s kumom, Nera (9-15) SD, Pingu( 9- 14), Bubica (7-10), macek (7-13), emily SD (7-12), andrea (9- 14),Ena(9-13), momze (8-13), anchie76 (7-12) 
13-18 (što više "friških"): tatek + zena SD, tanja_b, čokolada, bubimira (ako uspijem doći ću i ranije) 
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.): daddycool, diller, Vrijesak?, Lu i mm i mozda jedan frend, Ena i mm, Juroslav, TATA MATA (sd)






ipak imamo obiteljske obaveze u subotu, dodala sam dokle mogu ostati.

----------


## Barbi

Ja stižem kad se princeza probudi.

----------


## pcelica

tira mi javlja da Sara isto ima temperaturu.
Nažalost i bez nje.   :Sad:  

četvrtak; 08.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba):Ivakika(9-11), Inesica (SD, dođemo oko 9), apricot, dille (do 14h), nika,Lu i dovodim frendicu, Gabrijela, Ivona SD, Nera (9-15) SD, momze, Roza, Vrijeska SD (9-?) 
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, nika,veki SD, lara01 SD, lucij@, Renci SD, Ilona (15-19), čokolada 
16-20 (10 osoba): Mukica SD, anjica SD( al ne znam dal ću moći do 20h) ,mara, Lu na dva sata, srecica (dodem oko 17 pa do kad izdrzim) ,Marina(od 18-20), larmama (dodem oko 17); zibba ( dođem iza 17) 

petak; 09.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba): Inesica (SD, dođemo oko 9), apricot, dille (do 14h), mara,Tea SD, nika,Lu i frendica, Ivona SD, Nera (9-15) SD,gabrijela(casper), Roza 
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, deedee, mara(do 15), Luna Rocco (BD), nika, Renci SD ,Ilona (15-19), čokolada (od 15) , andrea (od cca 12 - 18 ) 
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, Mukica SD, anjica SD( al ne znam dal ću moći do 20h), Irchi (od 17), Mirta30 (dođem oko 17 do 22), Lu na dva sata,tinnkka, srecica (dodem oko 17 pa do kad izdrzim), lucij@,casper, tatek + zena SD(od 17 h), čokolada 
20-23 (10 osoba): Ivakika SD, Mukica SD, Tina, lucij@,casper , Zoila BD, Renci SD, čokolada (možda do 21), sunce, Ena(iza 17h) 

subota; 10.03. 

7-18: Ivakika SD, Mukica, apricot, dille (od 8 do 13h), Matilda, mara, Tina, bucka(od 9h), Tea SD (od 7-13), Vrijeska (7-13),veki SD (od 9 do 13), srecica (od 8 pa do kad izdrzim),casper, anchi SD (8-12), Maja, Zoila BD (7 - 10), maxi, Renci ( od 8 pa dok me sisavac ne pozove), mommy_plesačica (9-16) , Ivona SD(9-13), jmaja (od 7-13) s kumom, Nera (9-15) SD, Pingu( 9- 14), Bubica (7-10), macek (7-13), emily SD (7-12), andrea (9- 14),Ena(9-13), momze (8-13), anchie76 (7-12) 
13-18 (što više "friških"): tatek + zena SD, tanja_b, čokolada, bubimira (ako uspijem doći ću i ranije) 
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.): daddycool, diller, Vrijesak?, Lu i mm i mozda jedan frend, Ena i mm, Juroslav, TATA MATA (sd)

----------


## pinocchio

valjda neću biti višak u subotu  :Smile:  

četvrtak; 08.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba):Ivakika(9-11), Inesica (SD, dođemo oko 9), apricot, dille (do 14h), nika,Lu i dovodim frendicu, Gabrijela, Ivona SD, Nera (9-15) SD, momze, Roza, Vrijeska SD (9-?) 
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, nika,veki SD, lara01 SD, lucij@, Renci SD, Ilona (15-19), čokolada 
16-20 (10 osoba): Mukica SD, anjica SD( al ne znam dal ću moći do 20h) ,mara, Lu na dva sata, srecica (dodem oko 17 pa do kad izdrzim) ,Marina(od 18-20), larmama (dodem oko 17); zibba ( dođem iza 17) 

petak; 09.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba): Inesica (SD, dođemo oko 9), apricot, dille (do 14h), mara,Tea SD, nika,Lu i frendica, Ivona SD, Nera (9-15) SD,gabrijela(casper), Roza 
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, deedee, mara(do 15), Luna Rocco (BD), nika, Renci SD ,Ilona (15-19), čokolada (od 15) , andrea (od cca 12 - 18 ) 
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, Mukica SD, anjica SD( al ne znam dal ću moći do 20h), Irchi (od 17), Mirta30 (dođem oko 17 do 22), Lu na dva sata,tinnkka, srecica (dodem oko 17 pa do kad izdrzim), lucij@,casper, tatek + zena SD(od 17 h), čokolada 
20-23 (10 osoba): Ivakika SD, Mukica SD, Tina, lucij@,casper , Zoila BD, Renci SD, čokolada (možda do 21), sunce, Ena(iza 17h) 

subota; 10.03. 

7-18: Ivakika SD, Mukica, apricot, dille (od 8 do 13h), Matilda, mara, Tina, bucka(od 9h), Tea SD (od 7-13), Vrijeska (7-13),veki SD (od 9 do 13), srecica (od 8 pa do kad izdrzim),casper, anchi SD (8-12), Maja, Zoila BD (7 - 10), maxi, Renci ( od 8 pa dok me sisavac ne pozove), mommy_plesačica (9-16) , Ivona SD(9-13), jmaja (od 7-13) s kumom, Nera (9-15) SD, Pingu( 9- 14), Bubica (7-10), macek (7-13), emily SD (7-12), andrea (9- 14),Ena(9-13), momze (8-13), anchie76 (7-12), pinocchio (8-12)
13-18 (što više "friških"): tatek + zena SD, tanja_b, čokolada, bubimira (ako uspijem doći ću i ranije)  
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.): daddycool, diller, Vrijesak?, Lu i mm i mozda jedan frend, Ena i mm, Juroslav, TATA MATA (sd)

----------


## ivakika

u subotu nitko nece biti viska!!-pogotovo od 13-18 sati-tad nas treba jaaaako puno

----------


## hildegard

četvrtak; 08.03.

9-13 (7 osoba):Ivakika(9-11), Inesica (SD, dođemo oko 9), apricot, dille (do 14h), nika,Lu i dovodim frendicu, Gabrijela, Ivona SD, Nera (9-15) SD, momze, Roza, Vrijeska SD (9-?)
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, nika,veki SD, lara01 SD, lucij@, Renci SD, Ilona (15-19), čokolada
16-20 (10 osoba): Mukica SD, anjica SD( al ne znam dal ću moći do 20h) ,mara, Lu na dva sata, srecica (dodem oko 17 pa do kad izdrzim) ,Marina(od 18-20), larmama (dodem oko 17); zibba ( dođem iza 17)

petak; 09.03.

9-13 (7 osoba): Inesica (SD, dođemo oko 9), apricot, dille (do 14h), mara,Tea SD, nika,Lu i frendica, Ivona SD, Nera (9-15) SD,gabrijela(casper), Roza
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, deedee, mara(do 15), Luna Rocco (BD), nika, Renci SD ,Ilona (15-19), čokolada (od 15) , andrea (od cca 12 - 18 )
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, Mukica SD, anjica SD( al ne znam dal ću moći do 20h), Irchi (od 17), Mirta30 (dođem oko 17 do 22), Lu na dva sata,tinnkka, srecica (dodem oko 17 pa do kad izdrzim), lucij@,casper, tatek + zena SD(od 17 h), čokolada
20-23 (10 osoba): Ivakika SD, Mukica SD, Tina, lucij@,casper , Zoila BD, Renci SD, čokolada (možda do 21), sunce, Ena(iza 17h)

subota; 10.03.

7-18: Ivakika SD, Mukica, apricot, dille (od 8 do 13h), Matilda, mara, Tina, bucka(od 9h), Tea SD (od 7-13), Vrijeska (7-13),veki SD (od 9 do 13), srecica (od 8 pa do kad izdrzim),casper, anchi SD (8-12), Maja, Zoila BD (7 - 10), maxi, Renci ( od 8 pa dok me sisavac ne pozove), mommy_plesačica (9-16) , Ivona SD(9-13), jmaja (od 7-13) s kumom, Nera (9-15) SD, Pingu( 9- 14), Bubica (7-10), macek (7-13), emily SD (7-12), andrea (9- 14),Ena(9-13), momze (8-13), anchie76 (7-12), pinocchio (8-12), hildegard SMM (7 - 12)
13-18 (što više "friških"): tatek + zena SD, tanja_b, čokolada, bubimira (ako uspijem doći ću i ranije)
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.): daddycool, diller, Vrijesak?, Lu i mm i mozda jedan frend, Ena i mm, Juroslav, TATA MATA (sd)

----------


## Lu

ja sam bila danas i ostala  :shock:  koliko ljudi treba. definitivno nitko nije visak.
ja dolazim sutra i prekosutra nadam se dolazimo svi ( koliko ce ko bit od koristi to je druga prica  :Grin:  )

----------


## apricot

Da netko dovuče sintić, pa da ti i muž bude od koristi?   :Saint:  

Samo da znate kako se dobro ponašamo prema volonterima: dobili su čak dvije petminutne pauze za kavu i jednu petnaestominutnu za ručak.

Mora da ste na nekom skrivenom topicu debelo vibrale za tu milost...

----------


## hildegard

a jel ti apri vibraš da bude na rasprodaji muffina?

----------


## apricot

ne...
bit će mi škrobni dan   :Laughing:

----------


## hildegard

ok znači mogu ispeći protvan manje   :Grin:

----------


## Gost 1

petak; 09.03.

9-13 (7 osoba): Inesica (SD, dođemo oko 9), apricot, dille (do 14h), mara,Tea SD, nika,Lu i frendica, Ivona SD, Nera (9-15) SD,gabrijela(casper), Roza
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, deedee, mara(do 15), Luna Rocco (BD), nika, Renci SD ,Ilona (15-19), čokolada (od 15) , andrea (od cca 12 - 18 )
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, Mukica SD, anjica SD( al ne znam dal ću moći do 20h), Irchi (od 17), Mirta30 (dođem oko 17 do 22), Lu na dva sata,tinnkka, srecica (dodem oko 17 pa do kad izdrzim), lucij@,casper, tatek + zena SD(od 17 h), čokolada
20-23 (10 osoba): Ivakika SD, Mukica SD, Tina, lucij@,casper , Zoila BD, Renci SD, čokolada (možda do 21), sunce, Ena(iza 17h)

subota; 10.03.

7-18: Ivakika SD, Mukica, apricot, dille (od 8 do 13h), Matilda, mara, Tina, bucka(od 9h), Tea SD (od 7-13), Vrijeska (7-13),veki SD (od 9 do 13), srecica (od 8 pa do kad izdrzim),casper, anchi SD (8-12), Maja, Zoila BD (7 - 10), maxi, Renci ( od 8 pa dok me sisavac ne pozove), mommy_plesačica (9-16) , Ivona SD(9-13), jmaja (od 7-13) s kumom, Nera (9-15) SD, Pingu( 9- 14), Bubica (7-10), macek (7-13), emily SD (7-12), andrea (9- 14),Ena(9-13), momze (8-13), anchie76 (7-12), pinocchio (8-12), hildegard SMM (7 - 12)
13-18 (što više "friških"): tatek + zena SD, tanja_b, čokolada, bubimira (ako uspijem doći ću i ranije), Gost 1
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.): daddycool, diller, Vrijesak?, Lu i mm i mozda jedan frend, Ena i mm, Juroslav, TATA MATA (sd)
_________________

----------


## Ljubičica~~

evo i mene...

petak; 09.03.

9-13 (7 osoba): Inesica (SD, dođemo oko 9), apricot, dille (do 14h), mara,Tea SD, nika,Lu i frendica, Ivona SD, Nera (9-15) SD,gabrijela(casper), Roza
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, deedee, mara(do 15), Luna Rocco (BD), nika, Renci SD ,Ilona (15-19), čokolada (od 15) , andrea (od cca 12 - 18 )
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, Mukica SD, anjica SD( al ne znam dal ću moći do 20h), Irchi (od 17), Mirta30 (dođem oko 17 do 22), Lu na dva sata,tinnkka, srecica (dodem oko 17 pa do kad izdrzim), lucij@,casper, tatek + zena SD(od 17 h), čokolada, ljubičica SD (od 18)
20-23 (10 osoba): Ivakika SD, Mukica SD, Tina, lucij@,casper , Zoila BD, Renci SD, čokolada (možda do 21), sunce, Ena(iza 17h)

subota; 10.03.

7-18: Ivakika SD, Mukica, apricot, dille (od 8 do 13h), Matilda, mara, Tina, bucka(od 9h), Tea SD (od 7-13), Vrijeska (7-13),veki SD (od 9 do 13), srecica (od 8 pa do kad izdrzim),casper, anchi SD (8-12), Maja, Zoila BD (7 - 10), maxi, Renci ( od 8 pa dok me sisavac ne pozove), mommy_plesačica (9-16) , Ivona SD(9-13), jmaja (od 7-13) s kumom, Nera (9-15) SD, Pingu( 9- 14), Bubica (7-10), macek (7-13), emily SD (7-12), andrea (9- 14),Ena(9-13), momze (8-13), anchie76 (7-12), pinocchio (8-12), hildegard SMM (7 - 12), ljubičica (7 - 11)
13-18 (što više "friških"): tatek + zena SD, tanja_b, čokolada, bubimira (ako uspijem doći ću i ranije), Gost 1
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.): daddycool, diller, Vrijesak?, Lu i mm i mozda jedan frend, Ena i mm, Juroslav, TATA MATA (sd)
_________________[/quote]

----------


## ivakika

super Ljubicica, bas trebam jos ljudi u subotu  :Heart:  

pogledaj raspored za subotu

----------


## Lu

> Da netko dovuče sintić, pa da ti i muž bude od koristi?


svirat ce na stenderima   :Razz:  

ja popodne donosim kolace pa ti vidi jel ti skrobni ili proteinski dan.

meni je vocni   :Predaja:

----------


## lara01

Eve me u niskom startu.
Čekam samo da se lavić probudi pa krećemo na velesajam.
Imam pitanja, ako dođem bez kolica jel ga imam gdje presvući (da nije baš pod) i kako riješavate odlaske na wc?
Možda nekom zvuče glupa ova pitanja ali su mi dosta bitna da znam da li ću gurati kolica od Dugava ili ne.

----------


## ivakika

imas hrpu stolova na kojima ga mozes presvuci, a WC sa dezurnom cistacicom nam je u paviljonu  :Smile:

----------


## Roza

Moram samo spomenuti da tako čisti WC nisam vidjela već godinama... Čistaćica ih valjda čisti svaka 2 sata.

----------


## davorka

Cure, ima li netko s Jaruna, Knežije, Vrbana, Prečkog tko ide sutra ili večeras na Velesajam. i sl. trebala bih nešto poslati za Ivu? Javite mi se, please.

----------


## Vrijeska

Završio mi seminar pa ću doći nakratko (opet S2D  :Predaja:   ne mogu drugačije)

----------


## Pticica

Ni jučer, a ni danas me neće biti. Sutra sam s vama makar padale sjekire. :Grin: 
Da li jedna mama s blizancima može uči prije otvaranja da je ne "zgnjeće"

----------


## mamazika

Ja ću probat sutra biti od 7-18 ali s obzirom da nisam sigurna (MM ima frku na poslu a sveki se odjavila za sutra) neću se pisati na listu.

----------


## Amelie32

Eto ja ću uspjet sutra doći od 7, MM se vratio s puta i sutra mora čuvati djecu.  :Grin:

----------


## sunce

Ja doma,
trebala sam krenuti, F opet kuri prek 39 i ne mogu ga samog s mužem ostaviti.

----------


## Mirta30

ČIJI SU ONO MUFFINI BILI S PRELJEVOM OD ČOKOLADE ????????????????????

----------


## andrea

od Lu :D 

genijalni su bili; i mafini i oni drugi :D

----------


## čokolada

> od Lu :D 
> 
> genijalni su bili; i mafini i oni drugi :D


Jes' vala...dijete mi ih je grabilo ko da 3 dana nije jela.
Danas mi je sve bilo poremećeno, pa sam bila kratko SD, ali sutra dolazim od 13h sama.

----------


## mamazika

Evo me ipak:

subota; 10.03. 

7-18: Ivakika SD, Mukica, apricot, dille (od 8 do 13h), Matilda, mara, Tina, bucka(od 9h), Tea SD (od 7-13), Vrijeska (7-13),veki SD (od 9 do 13), srecica (od 8 pa do kad izdrzim),casper, anchi SD (8-12), Maja, Zoila BD (7 - 10), maxi, Renci ( od 8 pa dok me sisavac ne pozove), mommy_plesačica (9-16) , Ivona SD(9-13), jmaja (od 7-13) s kumom, Nera (9-15) SD, Pingu( 9- 14), Bubica (7-10), macek (7-13), emily SD (7-12), andrea (9- 14),Ena(9-13), momze (8-13), anchie76 (7-12), pinocchio (8-12), hildegard SMM (7 - 12), ljubičica (7 - 11), mamazika (7.30-17)
13-18 (što više "friških"): tatek + zena SD, tanja_b, čokolada, bubimira (ako uspijem doći ću i ranije), Gost 1 
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.): daddycool, diller, Vrijesak?, Lu i mm i mozda jedan frend, Ena i mm, Juroslav, TATA MATA (sd)

----------


## Ivček

petak; 09.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba): Inesica (SD, dođemo oko 9), apricot, dille (do 14h), mara,Tea SD, nika,Lu i frendica, Ivona SD, Nera (9-15) SD,gabrijela(casper), Roza 
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, deedee, mara(do 15), Luna Rocco (BD), nika, Renci SD ,Ilona (15-19), čokolada (od 15) , andrea (od cca 12 - 18 ) 
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, Mukica SD, anjica SD( al ne znam dal ću moći do 20h), Irchi (od 17), Mirta30 (dođem oko 17 do 22), Lu na dva sata,tinnkka, srecica (dodem oko 17 pa do kad izdrzim), lucij@,casper, tatek + zena SD(od 17 h), čokolada, ljubičica SD (od 1 
20-23 (10 osoba): Ivakika SD, Mukica SD, Tina, lucij@,casper , Zoila BD, Renci SD, čokolada (možda do 21), sunce, Ena(iza 17h) 

subota; 10.03. 

7-18: Ivakika SD, Mukica, apricot, dille (od 8 do 13h), Matilda, mara, Tina, bucka(od 9h), Tea SD (od 7-13), Vrijeska (7-13),veki SD (od 9 do 13), srecica (od 8 pa do kad izdrzim),casper, anchi SD (8-12), Maja, Zoila BD (7 - 10), maxi, Renci ( od 8 pa dok me sisavac ne pozove), mommy_plesačica (9-16) , Ivona SD(9-13), jmaja (od 7-13) s kumom, Nera (9-15) SD, Pingu( 9- 14), Bubica (7-10), macek (7-13), emily SD (7-12), andrea (9- 14),Ena(9-13), momze (8-13), anchie76 (7-12), pinocchio (8-12), hildegard SMM (7 - 12), ljubičica (7 - 11) 
13-18 (što više "friških"): tatek + zena SD, tanja_b, čokolada, bubimira (ako uspijem doći ću i ranije), Gost 1, 14-17 Ivček BD
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.): daddycool, diller, Vrijesak?, Lu i mm i mozda jedan frend, Ena i mm, Juroslav, TATA MATA (sd)

----------


## Barbi

I ja ću doći sutra s manjim djetetom ali ne znam točno kad pa se (opet) ne zapisujem.
Sad mi baš krivo što nisam muffine probala.  :Sad:

----------


## apricot

Cure, sve koje ste bile prethodna dva dana, bile ste   :Love:  

I svi vi koji danas možete doći, dobro ste došli...

----------


## tatek

[quote="apricot"]Cure, sve koje ste bile prethodna dva dana, bile ste   :Love:  
[quote]
A decki?   :Razz:  
Sve skupa su ipak bila zaposlena na ovaj ili onaj nacin i barem 4 para muskih ruku ...   :Wink:

----------


## Mirta30

a ja sam sinoć cijelu noć sanjala Maju   :Razz:

----------


## lara01

> genijalni su bili; i mafini i oni drugi :D


a šta su oni drugi??????
Bili su geeeeenijalani  :Naklon:  
Imala najbolju  namjeru i danas biti na Velesajmu, ali dijete promijenilo plan :Sad:

----------

